# Anyone undergoing FET in January???



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi,


DH and I are going back to Cyprus for FET in January after BFN from fresh IVF cycle using donor eggs and donor sperm. We had 10 eggs, 8 fertilised, 2 put back in and they froze 2. The doctor said he is extremely fussy and will only freeze perfect embryos so fingers crossed that goes in our favour.


Anyway, we're a little clueless about the whole FET experience and were wondering if there are any others of you out there going through it. It would be great to hear from you.


Greeniebop x


----------



## yvonne80

Hi Greeniebop

Me and my partner had a BFN on the 30th Oct we received a letter from our clinic and have a consultation appointment on 6th Dec.
Clinic said they want us to have 3 periods before we start the FET.
We had 14 eggs and 5 fertilised. Used 2 for the fresh transfer so have 3 frozen.

Our clinic is The Hewitt Centre in Liverpool Women's Hospital.

Do we still need to have drugs before a FET?


----------



## Bibi

Hello


hope you don't mind me popping on your thread. I just wanted to encourage you both. My little boy was from FET.  You do need to have drugs although I think it depends whether you opt for natural or medicated cycle. I went for the medicated option as my cycles were a bit hit and miss!


All the best to both of you   


Bibi x


----------



## Doodledoo

Hey there all, Im hoping to start d/r end December early January for 2nd FET - had 1st FET August/Sept this year but unfortunately it was BFN;  we do have a lovely little boy from our 1st IVF whos now 15 months old...but  would love a sibling for him!!!  
We are having our treatment at Bourn Hall, we had our 1st IVF (NHS funded) at St Barts but decided that we would go to Bourne Hall for further (self funded) attempts as its closer to home and has really good results.  We had 7 frosties at St Barts so transfered them to Bourne (we had to collect them ourselves in an incubator shipper which was weird!!)
Im off to Bourn Hall Monday for follow up after the failed FET and to schedule in the next one.  Im desperate to loose a little weight before next FET but am struggling a little.
Just to let you know how I found the whole FET experience...I did find it a lot less stressful than the IVF but did turn into a bit of a hormonal loon with the progynova!!!! It was also a bit difficult looking after my little man as I tried to avoid picking him up much but that was pretty near impossible!!!!  I started synarel nasel spray to D/R for 3ish weeks then had a scan to make sure all was 'quiet' in the ovary & womb department and then started on progynova to build the womb lining back up, after a couple of weeks had another scan to make sure this was happening  and as it was, we were scheduled for ET about a week later.  Although I was told the transfer went well, It was a just a tiny bit painful and felt quite different to when I had it before.  I also felt soo different in my 2ww to my previous one and was sure quite early on that it hadnt worked.  Yvonne80 I have read posts on this site from girls that have had natural (no drugs) FET cycles and had a BFP but as Bibi said I think that depends on how regular your cycle is.


----------



## CK78

We are hopefully having FET in January too.  We have frosties from our last cycle which we were successful with our DD.  We have our 'follow up' app later this month just to confirm things but all being well we should have ET 2nd week in Jan.  Excited and scared!! We are hoping for natural this time - i have had FET twice before - once with BFP! All my other cycles have been medicated so it will be wierd this time with no drugs but would really like it to be as natural as poss.  Look forward to 'chatting' here and good luck everyone!!

CK78


----------



## yvonne80

Thanks Doodledoo, CK78 and Bibi it's good to hear from others who've been through the process or who are going to be doing it at the same time.

If we are given a choice I don't know which would be best I think medicated can be stressful but think it depends on how regular things are. My partner is very regular and has her periods every 28 days which usually last between 3 and 4 days. 

We have our follow up appointment on 6th December so we should know more then. My partner should have her 3rd period the last week in December so fingers crossed for January


----------



## flame

hiya

we had icsi in aug/sep had a BFP but sadly no heartbeat at 9 weeks scan.. I have waited 2 weeks for things to happen naturally but nothing has happened so ive taken the drugs option got to go back to clinic 2moro for pessaries.

I had 2 embryos transfered and 2 frozen so possibly thinking of FET in the naer future.. clinic have told us they will send us a follow up appointment in the post for 6 weeks time to discuss the way forward... 

as i was reading this thread it is very interesting to know that you can have FET naturally... my periods are quite regular so i wonder if that could be an option for me....  . 

will have to wait for clinic appointment i guess


----------



## CK78

Hi everyone

Flame, sorry to hear of your loss, similar thing happened to me when i was pregnant with my dd - dd's twin heartbeat stopped around 9 weeks, it is really hard.  How did you get on at the clinic yesterday?
I am really hoping for natural fet as this is our 6th cycle and they have all been using drugs so the chance of not using them great.  I had a blood test on day 1, a scan on day 10 to check what was going on on the ovulation front and then day 20 (today actually!) i had a blood test to check for ovulation - cant remember what hormone they check for but i will find out what all the results say when i have my consultation.  Fingers crossed. Hope its an option for you too.

Yvonne, my cycles are not exactly the same every month but are within a couple of days so it may be option for you and your partner with regular cycles.  My clinic didnt used to do natural FET so even though my cycles have always been ok, i still had to do medicated.  Its slightly scary actually relying on my body doing the right thing without a little drug persuasion!

Doodledoo - an incubator shipper   Bet that was a little bit strange! The drugs can make you a bit crazy cant they!  A hormonal roller coaster.

greeniebop - that sounds promising that the dr is so fussy.  for your 2 frosties.

Well as i said i have had day 20 bloods taken today and i am so worried that after all the drugs my body wont know what to do this time! I am excited and scared for our appointment and then all being well being reunited with our frosties in 2 months time!   not long really as time will fly between now and christmas - there is always so much going on at this time of year - we will all be back on the rollercoaster before we know it.

CK78


----------



## flame

CK78 -went to gynae ward today at 11.30am the nurse showed me to my room she asked me a couple of routine questions and went to get the meds she told me to undress waist down and pop on to the bed... I did so and when she returned she put in the meds but OMG she was so rough and nasty and she hurt me soooo much i cried my eyes out. DH was shocked and the nurse apologised and huh!!! she asked me haven't you had intercourse well duh?? i've been trying for a baby for *only 8 years*





















and how can i think about intercourse whilst going through a miscarriage...
she then offered me a sandwhich and went off
has any1 been through anything like this? is it meant to hurt alot? was she meant to shove it so deep in?

anyway came home with strong pain killers and some other meds to take after six hours to make sure everything comes out... On the way home had slight period type cramps. at home i lied down after awhile and after 1 hour the pain starting getting worse and by 4 everything came out.. sorry to sound gross







but after that I felt much better I said my prayers and prayed to god that we shall meet in heaven...
The pain has subsided quite alot and am feeling alot better physically and mentally.

flame


----------



## CK78

Oh my goodness Flame, that sounds so awful for you    when you are feeling low and to be spoken and treated like that is not acceptable. You poor thing.  You sound like you are dealing with it amazingly and i cant imagine how awful an experience it must have been. 

I hope you can take it easy and be looked after for a while.  

CK78
x


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi ladies, wow there is a lot of chatter on here which is fantastic.

Flame - so sorry to hear about the treatment you have had. You seem to be doing fantastically well dealing with it all. Much better than most would manage I'm sure.

Yvonne 80 - clinic said medicated for us. not greatly thrilled about injections again though!!!
Bibi - thanks for the positive story. Adds some PMA to this thread.
Hi to Doodledoo and CK78. 

It will be great getting to know you all.

AF arrived today so started the pill and now waiting for schedule from clinic. All we know is that we are having FET Sat 22nd Jan so really not long now. Best friend had a baby last night so thats filled me with some PMA and a real desire to get on with it now.

Take care ladies and much love 

Sarah x


----------



## yvonne80

Flame hope your ok after your awful experience - big hugs!

Greenie we may be going through our FET around the same time which is exciting.

Ck78 good luck hope everything is going well.

Feeling a bit down today seems like lots of people around me are having babies, hard to swallow after a BFN! My best friend's partner is due in January too and it's hard seeing them so excited when we are struggling. 

I'm 30 in 2 weeks all I wanted was a BFP :0(

Oh well sorry to be negative just needed to get it off my chest x

Good luck ladies keep me posted on how things are going x


----------



## cathhhhhhhhhhh

Hi everyone, am also hoping for a FET in Jan, just had a failed FET one and have a review soon, do you think they will ask us to wait a little longer?  Good luck to everyone, have never been on a site like this before and am now wondering why not, its so good to hear from people that have the same feelings as me, its a very lonely business Cath x


----------



## Doodledoo

Hi all, hope everyones ok.  Had my follow up appointment for failed August FET this week - not really much to say about why things didnt work just focused on next attempt.  I asked to use buserilin (sp?) injections this time to DR rather than syneral nasal spray.  I used the injections for the fresh cycle I had when I fell pregnant with my lovely little boy - probably makes no difference but you never know and I was happier using jabs as I knew everything was going into my body whereas with the spray I was always worried I hadnt inhaled enough - if that makes sense!  
I start DR 28th December, baseline scan should be week commencing 10th January - am so excited!!!!! Fingers crossed   
Hi Cathhhh I think the clinic I use (Bourn Hall) like you to have 3 periods after a failed cycle before embarking on the next, Im not sure though it may just be that they are so busy and couldnt fit us in any sooner? I have read on here and other sites that women have had FETs straight after failed cycles...guess it just depends on the clinic you use.
Speak to you all soon - now going to bed with hot choccy; am feeling sorry for myself had to have a tooth out today...and it hurts boohoo


----------



## CK78

Welcome to FF Cathhhhhhhhhhh!!  Sorry to hear about your BFN, I hope you dont have to wait too long for your review and trying again.  Was your FET medicated?  I dont think you have to wait as long between FET's as fresh cycles as your body has not been through as much. It probably depends on how busy your clinic is too.  Its nice to have someone else join in and to possibly cycle with in January!

Hows things with you Flame?  I hope you are ok. 

yvonne, its so hard to see others being preggie and having their babies.  It knocks you when you are not even expecting it. Hope you are feeling ok and feeling positive that next time will be your time. 

Sarah/greeniebop, great that you are on the way  now, now you have started the pill! Its great to have a date isnt it!  We know ours is WC 10th Jan, we had our consultation today, we wont know a definite date until nearer the time as its all natural so my body will decide!!

Doodledo, know what you mean about losing a bit of weight!  I ideally would like to lose a stone so i am just trying to cut out snacks and have a drink when i feel hungry instead.  I feel under too much pressure if i attend a slimming club as i feel awful if i dont do everything to the 'T' even though i have had success with them in the past, its not for me right now.  What are you doing?

Oh, just seen your post doodledoo, great you have some dates!  Hope you feel better tomorrow, poor you having a tooth out.


----------



## flame

hiya 

welcome to cathhhh   

CK78 - thanx for asking... i'm good still bleeding slightly its been 10 days, however they told me to expect bleeding for 2 weeks....got my  review appoitment for 21st dec...then i'll take it from there hoping to start FET straight away. will discuss with clinic if natural is an option...

I have put on half a stone so need to lose that too b4 xmas   

doodledoo - all the best... will be     for you

flame
xxx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi everyone,
Just bookmarking - am headed to Brno, Reprofit end of January for FET - first time.....two lovely embies waiting for me...can't wait to meet them!!


----------



## CK78

Welcome Pricklyhedgehog!!

How is everyone - any news?  I am just waiting..... got to tell the clinic my next 2 day 1's (Nov & Dec) and then should get dates for scans to check for ovulation and transfer date!!! OMG!


----------



## Sparklepink

Hi everyone
Hope you don't mind me joining 
I'm hoping too start my Fet in jan after just going through a failed ivf cycle
Can any one give me any advice as too what too expect and what meds I'd have too use?? Totally clueless,I have my next clinic app on the 16th dec too discuss where we want too go next

Love sparkle x x


----------



## flame

Welcome to Pricklyhedgehog and sparklepink

I've got clinic appointment on 21st Dec Im hoping to start FET as soon as they let me... I'm not sure what to expect either


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi ladies, just a thought but on the Dec/Jan cycle thread there are a lot of us that want to lose weight so we are going to try and do it together by having Sunday as the 'weigh in'. I have about a stone to lose in the first instance so if anyone wants to join me in this health kick frenzy the more the merrier x


----------



## Doodledoo

Morning All!! Hope everyones enjoying the snow!!!! 
Just checking in really, I have to call Bourn Hall on day 1 of my next cycle, which should be around 8th December then start Buserilin Injections on day 21 so that should be 28th December. Am desperately trying to get money together to pay for this cycle as well as Christmas shopping!!!
Greeniebop, hows the diet going - I also have a stone to loose (initially; could do with losing a bit more!) I have always used Slimming World in the past and been quite successful but in the last year or so its just not been happening so decided to have a fresh start and joined Weight Watchers, this is the first week & I get weighed on Wednesday so I'll let you know how it goes!!!  Like the sound of an online weigh in on Sundays...I'm up for it, a bit more motivation cant be a bad thing!!! 
When do you start D/R?
Speak to you all soon xx


----------



## pixie66

Hello Ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me joining in as well.  I'm due to have my FET in January after a failed Donor Egg Transfer at Vistahermosa in Alicante.  I have 4 frosties waiting for me.  My protocol is to start with the pill for 21 days then with my next bleed after that to begin taking 6mg of progynova from Day 1 of that cycle.  Around the 13th or 14th day I'm to have a scan to check my lining, then wait for the call to find out when the transfer will be.


----------



## CLAIRMAC

hi hope u dont mind me joining, i have a app with consultant 8th dec to talk about starting fet after sucessfull icsi in 2009 , 23 have 2 frosties left so im praying we will be lucky to give my son a sibling .... xxxx good luck to all x


----------



## cathhhhhhhhhhh

Hi ladies, hope you are all well and looking forward to christmas and hopefully what the new year brings!  I am well up for a diet group greeniebop amd doodledoo so count me in on a sunday weigh in, I think I'm about 11 stone 3 pounds and ideally need to be about 10.  Am also trying a coeliac diet as I have had 2 miscarriages and I think the last BFN was possibly one too and am hoping this might help, I'll try anything and I was gluten free when I concieved and kept our beautiful son.  Have now been for a review and we might be going into feb for transfer but would still like to keep on this thread, nothing very exciting in review, they think we have every chance but this is it for us. 
Hope you are feeling abit better now Flame, my last pregnancy ended at 12 weeks with no heartbeat and then I bled once the scan showed this, its just so tough when you think you might be there and totally understand how you feel, the nurse needs a stern word with!  
Hi ck78, r u getting excited?  Hi pixie66,  yvonne80, clair mac and pricklyhedgehog and sparklepink, sparkle pink I have only been through one FET but basically I took prognova from day 1 of a cycle and then around day 13 they checked my lining and then we had a transfer  around day 17  
Take care everyone, keep us informed Cathhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lyns76

Hi lovely ladies, 

can i join this thread please, 

I too should be having a FET in january.

I am very lucky to have a DS after my third fresh ICSI and really hoping for a brother or sister for him.  Feel gutted that i feel so desperate for another, i was over the moon when we had our son and really thought this nightmare was finaly over but low and behold since my little man turned 2 i have had all these awful feelings return again, just want to complete my family and forget about this whole infertility thing again.
I do applogise for my rant as i know so many of you are desperate for number one and i truely hope that you can all be succesful in 2011.  Whatever the outcomes please dont give up hope, it took a good few goes to get my little man but we got there in the end.

Does everyone else feel positive ?? i am really trying to be but its hard, i think it is because i have tried FET a few times in the past and they never worked.  Just preying that they will work because they are from the same cycle as my son   

Good luck ladies

Lyns xx


----------



## pixie66

Hello Lyns76 

I to am not feeling very confident about my FET having also gone through a failed one.  I want my child so badly but this will be my final attempt as I really have no money left and know I will have to accept my life as it is.  I'm trying to prepare myself but am concerned how I'm going to feel and be able to handle a negative result.


----------



## Smiss

Hi girls,
Hope you don't mind me joining the thread !
I've just had a BFN    and have a FET scheduled for Jan 22.
I'm just wondering if anyone has made any major dietary changes? I've been to an acupuncturist who told me to completely change my diet and seems to think this is a major cause of my infertility. I've also heard of two friends of friends who tried this and got pg a few mths later. Any thoughts on this? will be difficult over xmas !
x


----------



## pixie66

Hello Swiss Miss,

I was thinking about this as well and wondering if there is anything I could/should be doing to get a positive result.  I just wish someone could say do this take that and you'll get pregnant but no one can.  So many healthy women can't get pregnant and then there are others who have an unhealthy lifestyle and they can.  I did the whole acupunture thing without sucess yet some women swear that it helped to get them pregnant.  There just doesn't seem to be any guarantees with this fertility process.


----------



## Ipswichbabe

Hi... would like to join u on this thread, though my FET will be more like Feb.... I have never done FET before, but I still have to down reg on syneral, booo!!! :-(  My AF is due 18th Dec, then syneral starts on day 21, then i have to have another AF, which i guess will be due 18th jan, then start taking estogen tablets, and then have tansfer about 2-3 wks later, Im quite confused actually, as thought i would have them transfered natural cycle... but apparantly my clinic only do medicated cycles. Im not looking fwd to syneral again... hate it.... :-( for me thats the worse part, hate down regging....

Hope to speak to some of you who have had FET before, and learn some more... 

Wishing u all a great saturday evening, and chat soon, x x x


----------



## CLAIRMAC

hi ipswichbabe, same here saw consultant weds and i thought oh they will put me on natural as i have reg periods and i have no ferility problems but they are doing medicated, i said why not natural she said " why do you want to do natural like i was crazy for suggesting it she said they do medicated all the time as they like to know exactly what is going on in my body and with natural anything can happen? she told me my chanced are 25% which last time for my fresh was 40% but said its good that we have been successful once with this batch... and thats that got my next app for 14th jan for constent form signing and drugs ( and to pay!) then i can start when i want too .... day 21 of my period so will prob be end of jan i start ,,,


i know exacltly how you feel i thought with 1st icsi please work all i want is 1 baby id be happy with that as soon as i had my soon i was wanting another id love to give him a bro or sis id be happy with 2 thats it then but then just got to be utterly grateful if it doesnt work we could have no children i have to count my blessings.....


----------



## Ipswichbabe

Clairmac.... Hi... Thanks for reply.... Good luck with your FET.... We will be close in cycle times.......My AF came yesterday. Day 21 is 5th jan and sniffing starts then...... Trying to be quite matter a fact about it all.  x x x


----------



## flame

hiya all 

haven't been on for a while yet I had my follow up appointment today and have got the go ahead for FET as soon as i start my next period which should be sometime begining January.


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi all, I am due to have DFET on 10th January at Reprofit (if my lining scan shows okay! PLLEESSEE!) ...it's my first go...am hoping its my last!!xx


----------



## pixie66

Prickleyhedgehog - Wishing you all the best for your DFET


----------



## CK78

Hi Everyone, sorry not been around to 'chat' its such a busy time of year!! I cant believe my transfer week just a few weeks away!!!  
Is anyone else worried about the festive food and drink consumption!!  I am trying to be good but will be having the odd festive tipple too!!!
Dont know if i will get on FF again before Saturday so.....Merry Christmas everyone and may 2011 be everything we want it to be!! 
Look forward to catching up with you all after Christmas when the FET ball starts rolling!!!

C
xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi guys.

Wishing you all a merry Christmas. Dr'ing now and AF arrived today. Scan next thurs and then not long until transfer. Hope the snow hasn't caused you too many problems x


----------



## grovecottage

Hi girls i hope you dont mind me popping on your thread. I am due FET hopefully the end of jan. DH and i had a BFN     on 2nd December. We have 6 embies left, so we have decided to take them all to blasto next time, adn the last transfer was 2 grade a at day 3.

Flame i am so sorry reading about what you had to go through. I hope your feeling better and great news about starting at your next  AF.  

CK78 how exciting that you having transfer soon. I bet your so excited.  

I hope we all have a very merry christmas, and 2011 will be our year!!   

Hugs
C xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Hello everyone,
Hope you don't mind me joining in!!

I am on a medicated FET. I started down regulating on Xmas eve (day 21). Am injecting and having hot flushes. I preferred the inhaler to down regulate (which I had  for ICSI) but they stopped making the inhaler now so hav to down reg by injection..Been really good and had no booze since downregging.

Someone asked about FET timescales, here are mine:
1st scan (to check womb is empty) - 11 Jan
2nd scan - 18 Jan
FET - hopefully all being well sometime week commencing 24 Jan!!! Grovecottage, think we may have ET around the same time.

It's a long process isn't it!!

Got only 1 x Frozen embie (5 day old and grade 2) so fingers crossed

Good luck everyone


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

welcome grovecottage and bluesky. I am down regulating via injection but no real side effects this time around. Hoping its doing its job. I only have 1 scan this time - on thursday and then we fly out to Cyprus for ET 21st Jan. We're doing it all over a weekend. We only have 2 frozen embies so we too have fingers crossed.

Greenie x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hey ladies
Hoping I can join your thread.  I am due to have a non-medicated FET in January.  Really glad I don't have to down reg as I hate it with a passion and turn into a hag from hell!  Hopefully looking at ET round about 13th January.  You'll see my history leading up to FET below.  

Wishing all of you lots of luck 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Blue sky

Hello Ladies,
How you all doing?

Greeniebop - I feel the same as you. Been downregulating for 8 days now and feeling good now so I won't complain! I think we will have ET around the same time. Mine will probably be 24 Jan.

Mrs Rock - hope you are coping okay with the downregging. 

It all seems such a slow process doesn't it!!! I wish the days would just fly by.

Happy New Year everyone, let's hope our dreams come true.  

xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi bluesky - it feels like it's finally getting somewhere now doesn't it! 

Had baseline scan yesterday and lining 1.1mm so reducing buserelin to 0.25ml from tonight and start progynova Tuesday. Only 13 days of DR left woo hoo!

If I don't get on later I wanted to wish you all a very happy and healthy 2011, let's hope it brings us all those desperately wanted bfps.

Much love xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Hi Greeniebop
Gosh you seem to be steaming ahead! I have to wait until the 11th Jan for 1st scan. When did you start downregging? I started xmas eve, on 0.5ml... AF hasn't arrived yet... when did yours arrive after starting the downregging process?

Happy new year everyone, fingers crossed 2011 will be a good one!


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi bluesky.

I started down reg'ing 14th dec and af came 23rd dec. Today reduced buserelin to 0.25ml and finish that in 12 days time.  Does that sound similar to your schedule? Think it can vary from clinic to clinic and ours is in cyprus.

Have a great new year x


----------



## pixie66

Hello Ladies,

Having FET @ Vistahermosa in Spain. Started taking Progynova on 25th Dec and due for 1st scan around 6th Jan.

*Wishing everyone a fantastic New Year. xx*


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi Pixie - Happy New Year and welcome!

I'm on day 11 of my progynova - due for lining scan 4th Jan (day 14) and if all okay, DFET at Reprofit (2 x day 5 hatching blasts) on 11th January - so not far in front of you! Good Luck to us all!!


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi prickly do you mind me asking how long the wait is at reprofit?


----------



## angelisey

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining in, I'm 3 days into d/regging on my 2nd tx, doing a Frozen ET this time.  Feeling dreadful already and thats only after 3 days!!  Got awful headaches and pains in my tummy.  Just hoping that my AF comes soon and the lining gets nice and thin so I can move on to the next step.  I'm sniffing every 6 hours on Buserelin boo hiss.....

I have put about a stone and a half on since my last tx in August and was really hoping this wouldnt affect the treatment this time around.  Does anyone have any advice and tips on things to do and avoid when doing a frozen cycle?

Good luck to u all for your journey and here's to 2011 making all our dreams come true xx


----------



## Blue sky

Greeniebop - looks like you're reacting nicely to the drugs then....yes its sounds like we're on a similar schedule although this is day 10 of DR and AF still hasn't arrived... hoping the 0.5 daily injection of buserelin is doing it's job...

Angelisey - nurses told me AF normally arrives 7-10 days after DR so you may have a few more days to wait!


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi Angelisey - recognise the name from the dec/jan thread! Welcome x


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi Ladies   
Can I join you?
I've been d/r with buserelin for a few days now, feeling quite crazy already  
Should be bringing the little snow babies home at beginning of February.
Wonderful to read Bibi's post towards the beginning, gives us all a bit more   
Good luck ladies
'Lil one


----------



## Persian

Hi all, can I join you?

I'm having a FET and am due to have my lining scan on the 5th. Hoping all goes to plan this time. My first IVF was in Aug but developed severe OHSS so did not make it to ET.

Wish you all the best for your txs.

Persian


----------



## michelle1984

hi all
is it OK 2 join
We done our first icsi in september got a bfn got 1 embryo frozen so are going to try it. Been on buserelin 0.5ml injections since 23rd dec got scan on Thursday 6th Jan then hoping to start hormone replacement hoping fet will be week beginning 24th Jan?

Michelle xxx


----------



## angelisey

Good evening ladies how are u all doing?  Well I've almost got day 4 of D/Reg under my belt, got one more sniff before bed.  My head is constantly thumping and my brain seems to have gone into hibernation.  Was in asda today and couldnt remember my pin number for my card.... whats that all about!  I use it all the time but could I heck remember it? Noooo.  I almost had a little meltdown in there as I'd called in for a pressie for my friends new baby so there I was in the baby aisle oohing and aahing over all the gorgeous baby clothes and blubbing my eyes out.  Then at the till when I couldnt remember my pin I thought the poor checkout woman was gonna go and get me some kleenex off the shelf!!

Oh the joys of IVF meds...  x


----------



## Blue sky

Ahhh Anglesey, you poor thing - can't say I've suffered memory loss when I'm DR.

Hi Michelle - welcome aboard! we share a very history. I had ICSI in Sept and it failed and have 1 in the deep freeze. I started DR the day after you (24 Dec) and expect FET 24 Jan!!  What grade Frostie have you got? Mines a low grade, grade 3BB. They have said that there's a 75% chance of it thawing well, then a 20% chance of it working....

Has anyone else been given stats for FET? 

Last day of the hols before going back to work - boo


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hello girls,

I am not down regging as am having unmedicated FET.  Am feeling for those of you suffering with down reg as it turns me into an old hag, so glad I don't have to do it.

Bluesky, my clinic have told me 95% of thawing well and 30% chance of getting PG.  Having said that I have done FET with them before and I had 2 frosties, one thawed ok but the other one perished, so I know I might be in the 5% again this time.


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi Ladies
Back from first day at work for 2011! At least only a half day, so not too bad.  
Blue sky - my clinic has printed stats for FET for each age range, it's only about 10-15% for me   (36) but a) age is just a number - depends on egg quality etc and b) as we all know - stats aren't always the best indicator of what will happen, just read my signature to see!!!!
Hope all going well with everything!
'Lil one
ps Blue sky - have we been cycle budies before??


----------



## skylight37

HI!

We are having our second go at FET this month ( January) . We had a BFP with our first FET last Dec. and sadly a miscarriage that followed....

We had our first scan today, lining is at 8mm, day 12 after starting my period... Our snow babies are currently defrosting... Doctor asked that we use all 7 remaining and go to blast to be able to determine which are the strongest three to put back in hopes of a successful last try....

I am a wreck at the moment and could use all the support that I can get ( sorry).

We are doing a natural cycle this time as our clinics procedures have changed from last year and they have offered that I can use Utrogest suppositories if I choose to just as s support, but only at my request...

Does anyone out there have any advice on that or natural cycles?

My doctor thinks the odds for another successful pregnancy are very good, but I can't help but be afraid...

Hoping my profile will update soon I tried a few times today....

Looking forward to getting to know all of my cycle buddies! I am still friends with some of the girls from my others


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Skylight - Hi, good luck with your ET! I am having my lining scan tomorrow and am hoping for a similar result to you, to go ahead with ET next week. I am having 2x5 day hatching blasts transferred...and have been taking oestrogen / progynova to thicken my uterine lining since day 1 of this cycle.
I am starting Utrogestan tomorrow, in addition to this, and continuing with low dose aspirin and 5mg prednisolone. My clinic (Reprofit) recommends all women going through FET routinely supplement after ET with progesterone....and I have used this in my previous DIUI cycles after tx too....it can't do any harm, only good! What dose have they recommended for you? I am 600mg utrogestan per day in split doses throughout the day.
I have to stay on this until neg pg test result or if positive pg test result, until 12 weeks of pg. Pessaries are a messy job, and have some horrid side effects (sore boobs and bloating to name a few!) and can mimic lots of early preg signs, so be prepared....but your body makes progesterone itself naturally to sustain a pregnancy, so you are only supplementing with more to help it along until the placenta can take over.
The progesterone will help implantation and prevent your lining from shedding, and can only help your little embies dig in deep and stick! So, if anything you should take comfort from the fact that you are doing everything you can to help them stay snug and warm inside you.
Its great you are taking them to blast too! Much higher success rates for blasts!

Stay strong! And good luck!


----------



## Ipswichbabe

Hi girls,
I start down reg on 5th Jan (wed) Eeeekkk!!! I am so scared, Scared of everything, but mostly scared of my embryos not surviving the thaw and me having to have gone thro d/reg and estrogen pills for nothing.... I am scared of those Progynova pills, Heard some bad stuff abt it, trying to have faith in the clinic, but im still scared, Im scared of getting preg and losing it, Im scared of getting BFN Im scared of BFP. Im just a total scaredy cat this time! I domt know, as its meant to be easier than IVF... Arghhh!!!
I just wish i was one of those girls who feel preg at just looking at a guy!! This worlds so cruel... Hate it!!

I am using Buserelin injectable this time, apparently sysneral isnt available from suppliers this time. I was told i would sniff buserelin nasel spray instead 3x aday, but when the courier delivererd it, it was injectables. clinic wont change it now, so jabs for me, lets hope its better.... cant be any worse than syneral.

Someone asked for stats on FET. All i know is that generally stats are lower, but honestly never go by stats, as its dependant on the person. Ive had 2 completely diff cycles, so in my opinion stats mean nothing, and FET is lower success, but then i know tonz of girls who have gotten preg with FET and not fresh IVF. 

Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## Hope71

Hi all,

Started D/R on 23/12 and am going for scan tomorrow to see if Buserelin has done it's job, then have to start taking the Progynova pills.
Have one 6 day blastocyst in the freezer from last IVF treatment but have not been given date of proposed ET, have also heard conflicting views from my hospital about success rates, but like I have read before don't get too hung up by success rates as everyone is different & am so sick about reading the doom and gloom usually predicted for my age group 

Ipswich babe, it is completely natural to feel scared, this is what we all want so badly so we are bound to feel anxious when there is so much at stake. The way I try to look at things is that if our frostie doesn't make it, of course will be upset, but at least won't have to go through the dreaded 2WW.

Good luck to all those with scans coming up, stay positive.

X


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi, 

I'm new to the site as only just registered and not sure i'm posting in the right places so forgive me if im not.  I feel for you as im feeling exactly the same as you, scared of everything.... was scared 1st & 2nd time round but now seem to know a bit more its more worrying, and like everyone on here i soooo want it to work this time and hope 2011 is our year and like so for many many others on this site. I down reg on 30th Dec and hoping for FET week commencing 31st Jan.  Be great if there are any others going through it around the same time as be great to chat to others going through.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi girls. My clinic have success rates of 55-65% for fresh donor embryo cycles and they have just under that for DE FET. They told me that because they are really fussy about only freezing perfect embryos they are able to get high success rates. not sure if that helps but let's Think positive ladies, as someone else said there are lots of success stories on here so let's share some PMA around xxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi, yes lots of positive stories which is lovely to hear and keeps my hopes us as know it does work for lots of people, our time will come xx


----------



## skylight37

Update.... 
4 of our 7 frosties survived the thaw... we are waiting on another call tomorrow... this is so hard  

Hope all is well with everyone else. 

Sky


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi girls, just updating - my lining scan measured a lovely 11mm today at day 14...with a dominant follicle of 14mm on my right ovary...triple stripe lining....so have the go ahead for FET next week from my clinic...2x day 5 hatching blasts to transfer..  

The clinic have given me date and time for ET - *11am on 11.1.11*..............how utterly amazing and weird is that? lucky? I hope so!xxx 

Good luck with your frosties skylight....one is all you need....keeping fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Prickly - that sounds like a very lucky date!!! Good luck xxx


----------



## pixie66

Best of luck for tomorrow Skylight. 

Prickly - Glad to hear you're all systems go for your FET on lucky legs 11


----------



## skylight37

Prickly~ Good luck!
Thanks for the encouragement ladies


----------



## Hope71

Good luck on the transfer Prickly, a good omen and great start to the year I think.

Had initial scan today on Day 13 of d/reg & lining is not yet thin enough so Dr said give it a few more days and go back for a scan this Friday, then hope to be able to start taking the oestrogen tablets on Sat.

Keeping fingers crossed for Friday, one step at a time and all that.

xx


----------



## skylight37

Just got back from the clinic!! 
3 Snow babies on board!!! 
We defrosted our last 7 3 did not survive the thaw and one just stopped dividing at 2 cells....
So we got:
2 grade A embryos  8 cell and  6 cell.
1 grade B  5 cell!!

I feel oddly calm and totally ok. LOL 
In the past with the last two treatments I was a totzal basket case and worried right from the start... I hope this is a good sign  
Hope everyone is doing well! 
I haven't got a chance to read all the posts I will come back and check again later after I get dinner in the oven.


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Sky - Woo HOO!!!! So so happy for you all!!!

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!

You go there girl!! Never mind one...you got 3 in there!!! Triplets, twins, singleton.....here you come!! I have fingers, toes, and everything else crossed for you and your little snowbabies (now embies!!)....you and your family deserve this and I hope this is the year for your BFP!.xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Skylight congrats on being PUPO and fingers crossed   

Do you mind if I ask about you having 3 embies transferred?  I had a scan yesterday at my clinic and they told me I was not allowed 3 as I am under 40.  They are only going to thaw 2 at a time for me and wait to see what happens before deciding whether to thaw any more.  Wondering if their policy is especially strict.


----------



## skylight37

Thanks Ladies!! What is PUPO? OH!!! Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise? duh!!! 

I am really happy at the moment lets just hope it sticks  

Mrs Rock:
I am in Germany and I am 37 and doing a natural cycle ( only progesterone after at my request) so the protocol is to transfer 3 here.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thanks Skylight, we are doing the exact same cycle, 37 and doing natural FET but with progesterone, what a co-incidence!  But I am in UK so that must be the difference.


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Sky - congratulations on being PUPO. Fingers crossed for the 19th.

Hope the rest of you are keeping well.

We have been given our date and time for FET. Its Saturday 22nd Jan at 10am in lovely warm Cyprus. A little gutted that its not as cool a date and time as yours Prickly.  Here's hoping that it proves lucky anyway.

Our little moggy (my furbaby ) had to have have teeth out today. He's now fine although had a little scare that he might be really poorly but thankfully not. DH is still in shock that we are now £320 poorer!!! Never mind teaching, I should have trained to be a vet, thats where the money is (apologies any vets out there ).

Take care ladies.

Greenie xxx


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi Girlies!

I am about to embark on the FET rollercoaster!  I started down-regging on Tuesday (4 Jan), it is day 21 of my cycle.  I have regular 28 day cycles and we have male-factor probs, so wondered if maybe I should have been put on a natural cycle - any ideas on this would be great?

We have 1 frostie, so it will be all or nothing on the day - so excited but gotta be realistic!  

Hope you are all coping ok and would love to hear any advice!   xx


----------



## CLAIRMAC

hi im downregging on 25th jan!! i have reg periods but am doing a medicated the sonsultant said they prefer to pin point exact when to put embie back in rather than trust your body as anything could happen inside ( she said) i dont mind id rather for them to be 100% confident when they are doing it so ill go with the flow... we have 2 embies left so just have to keep oput fingers toes etc crossed!!! xxxx good luck all x


----------



## Persian

Welcome Beckiboop , I would only speculate so will leave it to one of the others to help you with your question. Good luck on your tx.

Prickly - Have had my lining scan today and on 9.5lining so very pleased! Have got a date for my ET which is also 11.1.11 - how cool is that! Time is at 10am though  and not 11am. However perhaps the actual transfer will take place at 11am Clutching at straws... It's also just going to be the one blast as my PCT only allows one. At this moment in time I just hope and pray that I get any to thaw and up to day 3. My previous cycle was stoped after EC due to severe OHSS so now I'm always prepared for the worst.

Skylight - congrats on being PUPO. You must feel over the moon. I was so elated today when my lining was okayed!!!LOL.

Hi to all the rest of the ladies.

Persian x


----------



## angelisey

Good evening ladies, hope you are all well.  

Congrats on being PUPO skylight, keeping everything crossed for u, when is ur test date?

Good luck to all the other ladies whatever stage you are at.

I'm on day 7 of d/reg, feeling shattered as having to sniff every 6 hours so not getting much sleep!  Also sick of this constant headache!  I think my boss must be sick of me moaning cos she bought me a gorgeous Jo Malone candle today to cheer me up!!  So I'm lying on the bed chilling out with the lovely scent of Pine and Eucalyptus surrounding me!  Even the dog is chilled out, he's zonked out next to me!

Been reading everyones posts from the last few days and it always surprises me how different everyone's treatment is depending on their clinic.  We put all of our faith and trust in these proffessionals and we just gotta hope that they are giving us the best advice possible.  We are all going through the same thing but in different ways and I think its great that we have this forum to help us through it!!  xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Seems to be lots of people having FET this month!  I prefer to post on an FET thread as the cycle buddies thread tends to be more about fresh cycles.  

I had a scan yesterday and my lining was 9.7 and I was chuffed just like you Persian!  Am doing a natural cycle due to problems with the medication and my chronic pain, which I have not done before, last time was medicated.  Anyhow I have a lead follicle on right ovary of 18mm so looks like I am on course to ov and got to phone them when I do for a date for ET.  

Glad we have 7 blasts frozen but not taking anything for granted as last time we had 2 and one perished in the thaw, hoping we get better than a 50% survival rate this time.  I have had 2 unsuccessful SETs and really want to have 2 put back this time.

Angelisey - I feel for you with that headache, I get that from DRing too.  Try and drink lots of water I find it helps (a bit)


----------



## Becki Boop

Clairmac- thanks for ur advice, I feel much happier now about taking the drugs   I should be an expert by the time u start down regging LOL!   

Persian - Hi - wish u all the best of luck for 11th, would be cool if it at 11am too       

pricklyhedgehog - good luck with that lucky time slot  

Mrs Rock - good luck, I am sure that with all those frosties, u will have some real fighters in there  

Skylight - Congratulations Babe!    

Angelisey - good luck, hope the headaches start to fade a little....I am praying I don't get them again (only on day 2 of down-regging!!)  

GreenieBop - goodluck and hope Mog is ok!!  

Hope - fingers and toes crossed for u  

Goodluck to all xxx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Greeniebop - way to go on the ET date and wish I was going to warm cyprus for my FET - I am headed to cold, freezing Czech Republic on Monday!!! WOo Hoo...here's hoping all of us get our BFP's this year!!  
Mrs Rock - fab lining and big bursting follie you have there! Good luck!! 
Persian - what about that date then!! Good luck to us both - its gotta be a positive sign!!


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

If I don't get on here before, all the best for Monday Prickly. Will be thinking of you and have everything crossed for you x


----------



## veng

hi everyone
is there anyone at the same stage as me? im on day 6 of taking tablets ..do for a scan 12th then hoping ET 17th


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi Ladies
Sorry - have been off the radar for a few days - work is mad  
Looks like you're all doing well, keep up all the pma  
afm: 1st scan wedmesday (baseline) and then all steam ahead for progynova, FET should be end of jan/ beg feb.
Good luck ladies   
'Lil one


----------



## michelle1984

hi
scan went well 2day linning nice and thin started climaval 6mg today got 2nd scan on 20th and fet should be 25th if it thaws   

michelle xx xx


----------



## CK78

Hi everyone,

Things are really happening now on here!! Its so exciting but soooo scary at the same time!! I am finding it really hard not to get my hopes up - i know its great to be positive but i know i have to protect myself from the massive disappointment if it doesnt work, its hard to get the balance.
I have got a scan on the 14th to check for ovulation signs (day 10) and then will probably have another scan a couple of days after i think and then i will get a transfer date (hopefully)!!!  I am doing a natural cycle so the dates are not set yet as it all depends on my body doing the right thing at the right time!!  I have always had drugs on my other cycles and then you have more of an idea of when so its strange not knowing when this time.  I like to be organised and it is frustrating not knowing but i am happy not to be on the drugs this time!

Massive amounts of babydust to all of you, keep us posted on your updates. xxx


----------



## CK78

Oh and does anyone know when is the best time to start eating brazil nuts !!    I did it last time but i cant remember when to start!


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi CK78 have no idea when best to start so have been eating them since DR'ing. Have no idea if this is right or not I'm afraid.

It is getting exciting on here. Fingers crossed for lots of BFPs x


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi,

Really interested to know about brazil nuts, what r they supposed to do?  Anybody recommend anythin else? xx

Good luck


----------



## CK78

Brazil nuts help thicken the lining ( the selenium in them i think)   i ate 5 every day of my last fresh cycle - i think i might start when AF clears off!!    Must get a supply of choccie ones in for some days i think!!

The other thing that i did last time was stay really nice and warm (once embies are back in) - not overheating but try not to get cold at all - i am sorry i cant remember where i read this but it was something i read and then did last time! Dont think hot water bottles on tummys are recommended after transfer though.   

this one may sound a bit loopy but i dont mind sharing and sounding like a nutter...... every day, usually when i went to bed, try to relax and focus all your energy on your embies and think about them snuggling in and getting comfy for the long haul!!  

     

If i think of more i will pop back!!


----------



## lyns76

Hi CK78, 

I too am hoping to do a FET this month, just waiting on AF to arrive to book in my day 10 scan.  I have been trying to think back to what i did on my succesfull ICSI that may have helped me but seems so long ago now!  To be honest all i can remeber is that i tried not to think about it and carried on as if nothing had been done, i suppose it was just a way of trying to cope with things if it was neg but thankfully it resulted in my little man.  Feel so negative about my FET though, desperately trying to stay positive but i had a few FET before my 3rd Fresh cycle and they never worked before.

Just really    that they can give me my second child and a brother or sister for my son so i can finaly put this whole nightmare behing me!!

best of luck,

Lyns xx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi Ladies
My clinic also recommends milk - full fat or semi - not skimmed. Apparently it's the cow's proteins which are only present in this form.
For fresh IVF I was drinking 1 litre per day -  felt a bit sick.
For FET they say this still helps - but 1 pint per day - i'm buying the ready made flavoured milk with semiskimmed - i figure the extra calories are off weighted by the reduction in alcohol calories!?  
Could I also trade advice - i should start stimming (progynova) on wednesday (12th jan) but the clinic have mapped me in for FET beginning of Feb - this seems a long time to me - do you think this is an error?  
Good luck ladies  
...and in the voice of John Hurt - _Thank you cows...._
_'_Lil one


----------



## veng

hi everyone 

yes i heard no hot water bottles after transfer...not sure about the food tho  
i was told FET can be between 6-8 weeks depending on when you start your DR drugs ive had FET started DR on day 21 of my cycle and this time day 2 ..not sure why tho  

what a wet horrible day it looks outside glad i don't have to go anywhere


----------



## linzy

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? I start down regging on the 26th Jan so FET will probably be 2nd week in Feb, I've just had a BFN on the 31st Dec and im going straight back. I am going to drink plenty of milk this time and I think that you can buy selenium as a supplement from Holland and Barret Im thinking about doing that?  

Veng  I've read that definattly no hot water bottles and no hot bath's during the 2ww, the embies are heat sensitive, and it's the down regging that takes time I was on Burserlin for 5 weeks last time it should be 4 weeks but my bloods weren't right so I had to do an extra week.


----------



## utb

Hi can I join you I am booked for FET in January really nervous about it as I have had a failed full cycle of TX and a full tx that ended in Chem Preg I am hoping and praying it works this time as I dont want to have to go for a third fresh cycle as I only have one frostie.

It a whole different worry to fresh cycle as obvisouly got to hope frostie survives fingers two eyes legs everything crossed.

x x x x


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi UTB, 

I only have 1 frostie too and due for transfer end Jan/Feb time.  Have everythin crossed for you xxxx


----------



## utb

Thanks Becki Boop fingers crossed we hit the jackpot.

x x x x


----------



## michelle1984

ive only got one too xxx


----------



## Blue sky

There's quite a few of us then with 1 frostie!!!

1st scan to check lining on Tues 11th Jan - hoping for FET 24 Jan

Good luck everyone and stay positive!!


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Help, I forgot to take my buserelin injection (day 25!!) and ended up taking it 2.5hrs late. Is this ok x


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi just read your post, really sorry but i'm not much help as not sure if it will do any harm as not taken buserelin before, easy to say but try not to worry too much and try and give the hospital a call in the morning (ours are in weekends with ec and et etc), sure they will put your mind at rest.

Lots of girls with 1 frostie on here, fingers crossed for you all and as they say, 'it only takes one' so just hoping that one is the one for you all xx


----------



## pixie66

Hi Ladies,

Had my scan today Day 14 of Progynova.  Lining was 10.8mm, so now waiting to get a date for FET in Spain.


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi, good luck for your FET hope it all goes well when you get your date.  I'm hoping to start taking Progynova once had my scan on 17th Jan, not had a FET before, if you dont mind me asking have you eaten/done anything differerent to help? 

Sam x


----------



## pixie66

Hi Sam.  I have been taking baby aspirin for a while, not just for FET but as I'm over 40 it's supposed to help for general health anyway, started eating  4 Brazil nuts a day for the last week or so and taking daily Pregnacare vitamins.  Don't know if any of this will help but as this will probably be my last try  i'm doing it just to feel as if i'm doing something to help my embies to stick.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi all

Well I still haven't had my LH surge, CD 16 and getting fed up waiting now.  I am a planner so I want it to happen so I can get a date for ET and sort out having the day off work.  I know that often I don't ov until CB18 as I have a 34 day cycle but still, I want to get on with it!

My clearblue fertility monitor in the mornings picks up a line which is slowly getting darker but the cheapy pee sticks I got from Amazon which I use in the afternoons don't pick up anything at all, and they are supposed to be the ultra-sensitive ones.  Does anyone else use the cheapy ones and do you ever see a proper line on them?


----------



## Persian

Hi Sam, there's probably not much that will have an impact. But I've been going all out to be as healthy as possible. I make sure I go for walks in the park to get moderate exercise and fresh air, have lots of fruit and veg (as a basic I have a banana, pomegranate, berries, nuts and beetroot daily plus other veg in my meals ie leeks, broccoli, carrots, spinach, garlic, ginger, turmeric). I have cut out alcohol, and sugary foods and try to eat organic, wholewheat and brown rice where possible. I also try to do my Zita west relaxation CD and take her vits which have all sorts of appropriate vits such as selenium and q10. I have also had acupuncture through my cycle and have booked in for pre ET and post ET. However this has all been gradual as would be a nightmare to achieve overnight! You have to treat yourself too, so I'm going out for a pizza tonight - the best pizzas in London according to time out. So that will be my one off! 

I've just been told that 5 embies are still there and I should be able to take 3 grade 2s to blastocyst (mine were frozen on day 1 as I had really bad OHSS). The other 2 are of average quality. I'm so pleased as I had read that OHSS doesn't produce good quality embies. So I'm thinking the grade 2s are down to DH's wonderful sperm! Still a long way to go till Tuesday, but at least I'm in a good mood.

Hope all are well,

Persian x


----------



## Persian

Mrs rock - are the hormones for LH surge at their strongest in the morning hence prob won't be picked up in the afternoon. I may be totally wrong, and prob am. But I seem to have that in my head.
Persian


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Mrs Rock - I only use the cheapy ones from Amazon...and they have been very accurate for me....all the clinics I ever been to for my IUID's...here and in the UK...have all told me NOT to test for my surge in the morning - first morning urine should never be used...it is far too concentrated and gives a false HCG surge result.....it SHOULD be used for preg testing however!
I always test from noon onwards...and I watch the lines getting darker over a period of 2-3 days....hope this helps! Good luck!!


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Pixie - well done on the lining...gosh our cycles sound so similar...mine was 11mm on day 14 and I got my date for DFET at Reprofit, for 11th Jan at 11am!.,...whereabouts in spain are you headed? How many embies you transferring? Good luck honey!!  
P.S. we seem to both be following all the right advice re: immunes and helping embies to stick...without going down the immunes testing route....i.e. aspirin, nuts etc...I have added low dose predniolone and high dose fish oils to the mix for the Vit D3 ....xxx


----------



## pixie66

Prickly - I wish my tx was going to be as soon as yours, just hoping I find out early next when it will be.  I'm going to Vistahermosa in Alicante where I had an unsuccessful Donor Egg cycle in Nov, but luckily got 4 blasts to freeze so praying for success this time. If they thaw ok I would like to transfer 3 embies this time as had 2 with the fresh cycle.  Also wishing you the best of luck for the 11th


----------



## Mrs Rock

thanks for the advice Persian and Pricklyhedgehog, not sure what is happening really.  The instructions for my clearblue monitor say you must use your first morning urine, apparently it monitors oestrogen as well as LH.  But  - new development - on my cheap pee stick this evening I actually saw a line for the first time, very very faint but it was definitely there.  So we'll see what happens tomorrow with the clearblue, and will use the pee stick earlier in the afternoon about 2ish when I get home.  I'm keeping them to compare as the days go by so my bathroom looks like a chemistry lab   

Pixie good luck in Alicante. I really like Alicante went there a lot as a child, I know you're not there for the fun of it but do you get to enjoy the city at all?  Your lining is fab by the way, thicker than mine was!

Wish I could have 3 blasts too, I checked with my clinic and I'm only allowed 2.


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Can I join you?  I'm on my second FET (natural cycle) and had my last frostie transferred on the 4th so I'm 4 days post transfer & driving myself  . I got a BFP from my first natural FET in Aug but sadly had a MMC at 12 weeks.

Mrs Rock - I use the cheapie OPKs from Amazon too but as soon as the line starts to get stronger I also test with the digital clearblues which give you the smiley face. I read somewhere that its a good idea to test twice a day incase you miss the surge so I test around 10am & 2pm. This time I got my surge in the morning but on the last FET it was in the afternoon so may be worth doing both.

Good luck everyone! - PS anyone testing around the same time as me?


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi Pixie66, Persian, thank you for your advice, not heard of the baby asprin before i might just invest in some of that. I have been eating healthy (well trying my best) and back to the gym now which makes you feel better. I did take brazil nuts last time and drank pineapple juice but not sure when to start taking them this time with doing the fet, bit confused with what is supposed to help the folicles grow and lining etc, as this time havent got to worry about the folicles growing - just pray they survive once out the freezer, do you think i should start eating them now or once i start taking the tablets, sorry to sound so vague?

Poppy40 congratulations on your pupo, bet you are driving yourself crazy it does feel like a long wait, hang on in there tho and hope and pray you get a bfp.

Good luck for Tuesday Persian will be thinking of you (sorry dont know how to add hugs etc just yet!!)

Pixie hope you get your date soon

Good luck Pricklehedgehog for Tuesday will be thinking of you too

and good luck to everyone who has ec/et this week

Sam xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Thanks Sam - good luck to you too! 

I am a bigh fan of Brazil nuts and pineapple juice to build good, juicey uterine lining....lol...I eat Brazil nuts and walnuts and almonds for their antiinflammatory properties. If you google them, they are fab for dampening down NK cells and also for the selenium in Brazil nuts to build your lining. Also helpful for implantation - so I just eat em all the way through my cycle! LOL.. 
I have had fab lining thicknesses since I started eating them, 12mm and 11mm on my last two cycles - previously couldnt get above 8mm by day 14..... 

As for pineapple juice...well, there is a HUGE debate on other threads about fresh v's pressed / concentrate, when to drink this, when not to drink this....personally, I decided just to stay clear of pineapple juice full stop after ovualtion as I got so confused about when / what type to drink, and risks of Bromium in the pineapple core contributing to uterine contractions and risk of m/c etc etc....  You can get your selenium from a handful of nuts instead!

Finally, regards to baby aspirin - I started on 75mg aspirin daily a few months ago, and my cycles have been lovely and regular since! The enteric coated brands are better for your stomach and there is loads of research and threads on here, that state it is better to take your aspirin on its own, at a different time of day to when you take your usual vits and fish oils / pregnacare...since aspirin can interfere with their absorption and effectiveness.... 

So I take my aspirin in the afternoon or evening, and take my other stuff morning, noon and early evening...to space them all out!

Hope this info is helpful - this site has been a great source of information for me since starting on my fertility journey - I have found out more helpful info and got to grips with the fertility world so much better thanks to the advice and support from other FF friends! So much info to plough through....kind of muddles your brain!! LOL...Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## poppy40

Thanks Sam - bought some DVD's & books today to try & keep me as relaxed as poss & take my mind off it (no chance!).

I've been on the brazil nuts & almonds for a while & I think they def help & also good form of protein.

Thanks for the tip re asprin Pricklyhedgehog - have been taking mine the same time as my other vits so will make sure I take separately now.

Lots of luck for everyone doing transfers this week   

Pteshka - I'm at OFU too!

Poppy x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Poppy welcome and thanks for the advice re the clearblue digitals.  Haven't tried those but maybe I'll get some tomorrow.  orry to hear of your MMC and hope this one is the one for you.  2ww makes me go loopy as well I'm afraid.  

Today's instalment in the "When will Mrs Rock ovulate" saga (not the most interesting story in the world I'll grant you   ) is that my clearblue monitor showed the the 3 bars to indicate peak fertility and LH surge this morning (and it will show the same again tmorrow as it always gives you 2 days of this) but the pee stick at 4pm has quite a strong line but it is just not quite as strong as the control line.  So I guess I do 2 more pee sticks tomorow and see if it gets weaker or stronger and then I'll know!  Complicated this, isn't it.....


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

LOL @ Mrs Rock's ovulation saga drama!!! Tee Hee    

I reckon you will be surging right now Mrs R!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

LOL Prickly, when I read that my first impetus was to drag DH up the stairs for a bit of marital friendliness!   I decided better not although with our track record to date probably need not have worried about ending up pregnant with too many (chance would be a fine thing!!!)


----------



## pixie66

Mrs Rock - Just replying to your query about Alicante.  Yes, you do get time to do some sight-seeing.  It's usual to arrive the day before the transfer then after that they prefer you not to travel back on the same day the transfer took place, so you can be there about 3 days.  Of course some people make a holiday of it and stay a bit longer.

BTW - They discovered a polyp when I had my scan done so the Dr's recommend I have it removed before I can go ahead with the FET.  So unfortunately looks like this month's a no go for me.


----------



## CK78

Sorry to hear that Pixie66.  You gear yourself up and then something like this happens, so annoying.  
I hope it can be removed quickly and you can get back on schedule for your FET another month.
x


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi Ladies
Oh Pixie - that's tooooo bad.
I hope it gets sorted soon.
'Lil one


----------



## Mrs Rock

Pixie what a shame    It's so disappointing when you have to delay unexpectedly.  Hope next month is better for you.


----------



## CK78

Good luck to the 11.1.11 ladies today!!


----------



## pixie66

Thanks everyone and wishing you all the very best of luck for a successful transfer.xx


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

I'm Livity and I mod this thread! Sending good luck to all of you on your cycles, FET can definitely work- I'm now 38 weeks with my last frostie!     for lots of 2011 babies, 

I just wanted to say one thing, re aspirin, as i noticed it being refererred to along with food ideas/vits etc, as a good thing to take, I know it can be beneficial but I would make sure that your docs have approved you taking it as it is a medication not a supplement, I know it is a small dose but it is a blood thinner and can have effects and it is important that medical teams know you are using it, 

I had a couple of small bleeds in early preg and was advised to stop it at 6 weeks as a result, 

Love and luck to you all,

Livity K x


----------



## lyndalou

Hi Ladies

Hope its ok to join you here. Having FET this month. Only 1 little frostie so hoping it survives the thaw. After 3 fresh cycles and 4 frozen cycles we were so lucky to have a miracle little baby boy who is 1 later this month. Hoping for another miracle. Looking forward to chating  Linda x


----------



## flame

had my period and got appointment on 21st jan for injection and consent forms.. not quite sure of the proces but i guess i'll take each day as it comes....


----------



## Blue sky

Good luck all those booked in for their FET on this special day 11/1/11!!

Had my scan today and lining is now thin so now moving onto Progynova to build my lining back up... All being well, should have my little frostie transferred 24 Jan!! Next scan on 19th Jan

Re aspirin: I have to take 75mg aspirin as I have had a blood clot in the past. I also have to take Clexane which is a daily injection to thin the blood. I would definitely recommend speaking to a doc first if you want to take aspirin daily.


----------



## Persian

Hi all,

I had a good quality blast transferred today and should feel delighted. I had been really happy just to get to the thaw stage. However had a terrible time  during transfer despite the actual transfer only taking a second. I always have really painful smears and the HSG I had during my investigations brought me to tears so I was expecting pain. I ended up feeling really uncomfortable and started overheating and sweating - almost delerious  when the catheter went in and despite being asked if I wanted to stop I continued and blast was in and briefly saw on screen. However because I was so so so hot I just wanted to get all remaining clothes off so riggled a bit and some fluid came out. Has anyone else had fluid come out right after transfer? I'm so scared it got in and then fell out striagt away when the catheter came out and I started riggling. Please help am really worried . 

For those who haven't had ET yet you WILL BE FINE. I ALWAYS HAVE EXCRUTIATING PAINS DURING SMEARS. so it will just be like your smear. Please don't worry. 

Persian x


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Persian - try not to worry, I'm sure its normal. Immediately after my last ET the Dr emptied my bladder (very strange sensation) so there was a lot of fluid coming out.  Congrats on being PUPO hon, now put those feet up and look after yourself and your precious embie x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Persian
I always feel very wet during transfer to the extent I even worry in case I've wet myself as they fiddle around (the full bladder thing!) but the Dr reassured me that it is fluid from where they clean the cervix.  I think the emby is only in a tiny drop so am sure it wasn't in the fluid you felt.  Congrats PUPO lady!


----------



## sparky2509

hi everyone
love all what everyone has to say and i really love the support given(BIG THANKS) 
haven't posted for a while but i have just had my scan today...i still felt really nervous but exited at the same time....all went well and the clinic have told me that my lining is at 8.8mm with still a couple of days to go before next stage FET which they have told me that i can look to this happening end of next week i have BIG BUTTERFLYS and a BIG SMILE......However not looking forward to the 2ww  but to the 50/50 chance .....my best friend will finally be a mum with my help.....love to her always....

Ro    
..


----------



## Blue sky

Persian don't worry that dampness is expected as they put loads of fluid on the catheter thingy!


----------



## poppy40

Persian - congrats on being PUPO! Got everything crossed for you - when is OTD?

Mrs Rock - have you got a date for ET yet?

I was a nightmare when I had my first ET with my fresh embie - bladder was so full it distorted the catheter & they couldn't get it in the right place. They made me try & half empty it twice (not easy!) & it was still pretty full. Took them 3 attempts to do it so have learnt not to go with a full bladder anymore as basically the nerves usually kick in to produce enough wee without having to drink too much!

Got less than a week to go to OTD if I make it that far - arghgh! Does anyone else get bad hot flushes at night with Cyglogest - have been up since 4.30am - marvellous, so much for resting!

Take care xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Yes Poppy, going for ET on Saturday HOORAY!   Embryologist is supposed to call me sometime this week to tell me what time and discuss thawing.

Funny you should ask about hot flushes, I started cyclogest last night and today I had terribly flushed skin on my face all day, from when I had my 2 cups of coffee in the morning.  I always flush a little bit with caffeine but today was much, much worse!


----------



## poppy40

Great news Mrs R! Have you decided how many blasts you are having put back? Very envious of your frosties!! 

Glad its not just me with the hot flushes - I'm like a furnace at the moment although had a freezing shivery stage this afternoon - v weird! Didn't do progesterone on my last FET - was totally au naturel so can't read too much into the symptoms this time around - ignorance is best I think! 

I've stocked up with digital Clearblue & First Response HPTs - absolutely dreading testing. Was very tempted to just wait and see if I got my period or not at some point next week but I'll run out of Cyclogest before then... bugger!


----------



## Mrs Rock

I hope and pray that I get 2 blasts which thaw ok, as I have had unsuccessful SET twice before now and I really want 2 this time.

I suppose I haven't had the hot flushes before with cyclogest.  but I do seem to be glowing after I drink my coffee!

Best of luck for 17th, are you going to be good and test OTD then?


----------



## Victoriag

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind if I join you?

I have my consultation with bourn in Colchester next week to discuss our next steps for FET 

I had my first cycle of IVF there in July/August we got a BFP thena MMC at 9 weeks.  We have 2 frozen and I am incredibly nervous about the whole thing when I get nervous I forget important information so I want to be prepared!

I would appreciate any suggestions on what I should ask the consultant next Wednesday. 

I hope that they both thaw well and I would like to have both put back but not sure if I can?  I'm NHS funded we had a single one put back in our first cycle.

Also do I get a choice if a medicated or natural cycle?

Any of help you can give me would be very very much appreciated? 

Thanks in advance fir your help 

Xxxxx


----------



## sparky2509

Hi Persian 
i would like to just say im sorry if my prvious post didn't acknowledge u and concerns ....... as i had posted before 
even reading what people had written....1st congrats......and 2nd try not to worry..... 
all the best


----------



## Lesley007

Hi January ladies!
I live in Ireland and am going back to Crete this Sun 16th Jan for a FET and the two frosties that remain from our August treatment. I'm hearing a lot about the possible benefits of intralipids infusions at the moment (my husband saw an article in the Irish paper today reporting on a conference)  and am in a panic now trying to see if one is possible to organise this week in my area before I leave. Not easy when you live in a country area far from clinics and medical centres, and your doctor is in Crete! I did inquire of my Greek doctor some months ago about the possiblity of intralipids but didn't get much of a response. Sometimes you feel like     !!
Let's all cause a population explosion...


----------



## CLAIRMAC

hi victoria, im having a fet this month well starting anyway had my consultation in dec, we have 2 frosties left after a successful cycle in 2009, they are letting us put 2 embies back in if they both make it  think its to do with the success rates are lower than a fresh so they dont mind putting 2 back in to increase chances... 


i wrote down all my questions and asked her, i asked the success rates or the thaw at that clinic , my success rates of it working if they do, if getting a pregnancy from the same batch is a good thing , im doing medicated even tho i have regular periods and no fertility problems she just said they prefer to do it that way pin point exact time and right time she said i dont mind the drugs they didnt affect me that much so not to bothered about it?, when will they thaw b4 transfer?, and the grading of them which she assured me they dont freeze unless are good standard .... 


so my app is 14th jan this fri, and i think my day 21 is 25th jan ..... so here goes!!!!! good luck all xx


----------



## Persian

Mrs Rock, Greeniebop and Bluesky - thank you so much for reassurance, it has settled me down. I just have to be positive. 
Poppy thanks for your kind regards. . I know exactly what you mean by too full a bladder. Will definitely not drink as much next time. I'm very much of and all or nothing person so overdone it this time! regarding sleep,  I get terribly hot and have found sleeping with the window open at night helps tremendously.
Sparky - lots of   to you. Wow you are nearly there! You must be so excited. What you're doing for your friend is the most wonderful thing. Your friends and family must be so proud of you 
Welcome Lesley & Victoria. Good luck in your txs. Victoria - check tour PCT policy. I found mine by doing a google search.
Mrs Rock - Will be sending you and your embies lots of  
AFM - OTD 22nd January. Really hoping for the best. Today has been odd from the start. My Zita West CD stopped working but managed to fix it. Then I had a nose bleed. Can't remember the last time I had one of those. Later I ventured down to kitchen to get a drink and the freezer was left open just after we had done a huge shop. Have taken all the meat out and will have a feast tonight but kept the frozen berries in - Refreezing fruit should be ok shouldn't it?  Spent a lot of time mopping water and cleaning blood of the carpet - so much for rest! But most of all I'm feeling far more positive thanks to you guys and your reassurance.


----------



## poppy40

Morning - hope everyone is ok.

Sorry to hear about your evening Persian - so much for relaxing eh! DH managed to break a mirror last week and since then the dishwasher has packed up (need a new one) and his car has completely gone kaput - hoping for no more expensive breakages never mind 7 years of bad luck!

Mrs R - good luck with the embies. Sounds like a good idea to try 2 this time. I have been doing SET because I'm very lucky to already have my DS & also because I had a few complications with that pregnancy which could be a bit dangerous if I had twins. The only problem is its taken me a year to use my 3 embies and its quite an expensive way of doing things! I think I will try & wait until OTD to test if I make it that far otherwise I may ruin my weekend if its a BFN! - at least I can hide away on Mon if its neg.

So sorry to hear about your MMC Victoria - its so devastating when you have to go through so much to get that elusive BFP & then its taken away from you. Big hugs 

Some clinics seem to always do medicated FETS and some give you the choice of natural or medicated. I chose natural as I have regular cycles. I just had to go for a scan on day 8 or 9 to check lining is thick enough (at least 8mm for my clinic) and that you have a lead follicle. You then test for the LH surge with the ovulating sticks & they schedule ET for a certain number of days after your surge depending on how many days old your embies are.

LesleyW - it might be worth you having a look at the immunes board re the intralipids - especially the FAQ as there are details on how you can get hold of them. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0
My clinic don't believe in the immunes stuff and it was too late for me this time so I've decided to eat at least 2 eggs a day as well as the brazils and almonds in the hope it may help but I've probably just gone  on the 2ww!


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi ladies - Well, I am home and have my two blasts onboard!! Woopee!!!!   

I am now PUPO!!!  

My two blasts thawed perfectly...I had a hatching blast grade 1 and full hatched blast grade1-2 transferred...my lining measured 11m at transfer still.. 

I had my ET at EXACTLY 11am on 11.1.11 as I arrived 45 mins early - lol.

Girls, the most amazing site was seeing my two little embies on the TV screen, they looked so perfect!
I asked for an ultrasound picture and the clinic printed one off for me...of my two little embies as they were placed inside my uterus...you can see the white dots and cryopreserve fluid around them at the top of my uterus alongside the catheter being inserted! It was an amazing, tearful moment I shall never forget!    

I am just so happy that my two embies are onboard...I hope the travelling last night didn't reduce my implantation chances as my clinic said they would be implanting within 24 hours of transfer...  

This is such a long hurdle after hurdle journey isn't it....you worry about every stage!! But am determined this time around NOT to become neurotic and just accept that I have done everything possible within my means to give these beans their chance of life....praying for us all and sending you all lots of warm hugs!xxxxx


----------



## poppy40

Congrats on being PUPO pricklyhedgehog!! Very auspicipus time & date! Hope all those 1's are very lucky for you!

Good luck with the 2ww


----------



## utb

Just a quick question if the frostie doesnt survive the thaw do you still have to pay the full amount I know this may sound like a really silly and negative question but was just wondering.

Thanks ladies I am still waiting on AF hope it hurrys up so we can get things moving.

Lots of love and luck to you all.

x x x x


----------



## lyndalou

Persian and Pricklyhedgehog  Congrats on been PUPO Best of luck girls   

Utb  I am at the Lister in London and if your embryos dont survive the thaw there you only pay for scans not the 
      transfere but dont be thinking like that stay posiive x

Victoriag Clinics have different policies about how many embryos they will put back in usually depends on age.
            Would be a good idea to write any questions you can think of down because I know I usually come out
            forgeting to ask something x

wont attempt any more personals this board moves fast will try to keep up


----------



## poppy40

utb - my clinic are the same - they don't charge if its cancelled but I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine so don't worry. I only had one left & it thawed perfectly. They are so fussy about what they freeze that only a tiny percentage don't make it.  

Take care x


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Congrats Prickly - woo hoo!!!

Hi Victoriag - think we met on the midsommer miracles thread? Hope you are doing ok x

AFM last buserelin injection tonight and I am stupidly happy about that!!! I now just have to wrestle the moggy into his carrier to take him to the vet for post op checks. Think I may well be losing a lot of blood in the process.

Hope you are all OK and sending lots of PMA and babydust your ways.

Sarah x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Congrats Pricklyhedghog!  Sure the travelling doesn't make any difference at all.  Was your clinic in Denmark (if I've read your signature right) ? I hear good things about IVF treatment there.

Poppy can I just say how much I liked how you phrased your post about being very lucky to have your DS.  I am remarkably over sensitive and sometimes I get myself stupidly, irrationally annoyed about some people on here already having children when I am struggling so much even to have just the one.  When I read your post I thought "there's someone who already knows how lucky they are" and I was happy for you.  I hope you get your BFP this time as well x


----------



## poppy40

ahh thanks Mrs R - I can't image how hard that must be. 

Wishing everyone lots of luck for a load of BFPs


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hopefully we'll all get there.  Only 5 more days for you!  2ww is so hard isn't it, sends me loopy.


----------



## angelisey

Good Evening girls, hope you are all well.  Congrats to you PUPO girls. 

Well my period still didnt arrive so had to go to my clinic today for blood tests to check my hormone levels.  Got the results tonight and everythings ok to start the Progynova tonight, yippeeeee!!  Scan to check the lining next Friday and then hopefully ET the following week.  Using my frozen embies so hopefully they survive the thaw!

I went back to work after my blood tests and ended up in the first aid room as I nearly passed out and threw up!  I think its a mixture of me being a total wimp when it comes to needles and also the Buserelin making me feel crap!  So hubby brought me home from work and I've lay on the couch all afternoon.  (

I was just wondering if anyone can give me tips on foods to eat and stuff to help my lining get nice and thick?  I'm sure when I had my 1st cycle I ate brazil nuts, lots of protein and drank milk and pineapple juice.  Anyone any ideas  

I'm also interested to hear what you all think about working after the ET?  Last time I took the whole 2ww off sick as I was ill with OHSS but this time not sure what to do.  

xxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi angelisy. I am eating brazil nuts and taking pregnacare. About to replace brazil nuts with selenium from boots if I can get it on sat. As for working I didn't last time as it was school hols but this time I will. Et is next sat so will phone in I'll on the mon and then go in Tuesday but will def be taking it easy. For me it's combination of bing bored during 2ww and also student teacher to mentor.

Not sure if that helps but hope it does. Take care xxx


----------



## Victoriag

Hey ladies,

Thanks so much for your posts I feel more equipped now for my consultant appointment xx

Greeniebop hi ya yep that was me we were on the same thread previously good to see you are ok xx

Thanks again ladies I will keep you posted xxx


----------



## angelisey

Thanks Greeniebop, it looks like we will we having our ET's within a few days of each other.  I'm taking the Sanatogen pre natal supplement and gonna start the brazil nuts tonight.  I just wanna give myself the best chance.  

I am quite lucky to get paid sick leave for IVF treatment where I work so I know I'll be fine to be off but I know I'll be soooooooooo bored being off for the 2ww.  If being off and taking it easy might be the difference between the end result then I suppose 2 weeks of boredom will be worth it......

Is anyone taking Progynova?  I've started them tonight and just wondering what kind of side effects I might experience?


----------



## Blue sky

Wow it's been a busy day in this chat room today!! Does this mean that there's naff all on tv!!

Well done pricklyhedgehog -woohoo now you keep smiling girl  

Angelisey - I started taking progynova yesterday. Nurse said it should make me start to feel me normal (thank goodness, as I am fed up of these hot flushes). First 2 days are twice a day then tomorrow it goes to 3 times a day.


I just bought some walnuts, brazils and almonds as they are supposed to be good for your lining.

Someone asked about success rates for thawing - in our clinic 70% of blastos survive the thaw. Then 20% success rate for FET blasto.

Victoriag - good luck for your app tomorrow!

Ciao!


----------



## Blue sky

Angelesy - think our FET timings are almost identical  -my next scan is 19th and then FET 24th Jan!! you are the day after me


----------



## Persian

Thank you to everyone for your kind regards. It's great being able to share with those who understand.

Pricklyhedgehog - congrats on being PUPO. I came out of ET at 11.01 on the 11.01.11! It's the little things that make me   ! Is your OTD on 22nd Jan?

Greeniebop - I know what you mean about boredom on 2ww. Only on day 2 and am losing the will to live. I thought I'd be great at bed rest! I had really bad OHSS last time and was wondering what to expect. But have no additional symptoms at all. In fact less, I feel almost back to normal except for the bloated belly.

Victoria - I can't remember when your consultation is but if it's tomorrow, good luck and I hope all goes well.

Angelisey - Perhaps rest for a few days then go back? There's no evidence to say that the longer you rest the better your chances. Just look after your emotional and physical well being and do what you feel comfortable. I'm at home alone and this is very boring. I'm paranoid about getting ill at the moment so not leaving the house. Had a cold just before transfer and now have a sore throat! 

Poppy - Bad luck's timing is never good . And more expense when we're stretched is just  

Best wishes to all 

Persian x


----------



## Victoriag

To confirm it's next Wednesday the 19th but thanks for the support xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hey ladies
On the subject of time off after ET, after my 2 previous ETs I took a week off each time.  Mostly because my job was extremely stressful then and I felt like it would be better to have a nice relaxed week.  This time I have ET on Saturday and am taking Monday off then going back to work, because my job is fairly chilled now and I dont feel I need time away from it.  In fact I'm hoping it will help make the 2ww pass more quickly.  I don't think I'll be doing much socialising after work though as I want to come straight home and make sure I am rested.  My clinic say to carry on as normal as they have no evidence that resting at home makes any difference.  But ultimately I think the most important thing is to do whatever it is you're most comfortable with.


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

Please can I join you all??

I had ET yesterday with an 11 cell and a 12 cell, otd 26.01.11.

Georgina x


----------



## Blue sky

Welcome Georgina to the party!!! Sending you lots of plenty of positive vibes     Keep smiling and remember PUPO


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi Georginaa, hope this is the one for you   

Well clinic finally called at 5pm today to tell me what time to come for ET on Saturday, 11.50.  So glad they called today as am at work tmorrow and would have been stressing about missing the call - you can't just call back if that happens as they have a stupid answering machine and you just have to leave a message and wait for them to get back to you.  Drives me crazy.

So!  Have booked acupuncture for before and after ET.  Never done that before but DH seemed keen on it this time and who knows, perhaps it'll help.  I have had loads of acupuncture for my chronic pain in the past, just never done it for fertility.


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

BlueSky - Thank you for the welcome!   

Mrs Rock - Thank you for the welcome too    I know what you mean about stressing over the phone call, glad they rang you today. Saturday not long away now!    

Georgina x


----------



## jwb

Hi may I join?
Am having my first FET this month- the clinic haven't told me timings etc so am a bit in the dark as to when I will have ET. Am currently taking an oestrogen only HRT and due first proper scan next monday (I had one a week ago to check their were no cysts). Haven't got my head around what all the drugs do- is this down regulating? (was so much more organised with fresh cycles could even point out prescribing errors to clinic). Also taking mini aspirin, clexane (as I have had a clot in the leg in the past) IQ capsules and prenacare preconception. 
I am already hugely blessed with 9 month old twins which really are my world but I have 2 frosties and my lovely knacked pachient DH who says I can have them back (clinic have declared me too fertile to have both back this cycle   - 5 years of trying doesnt feel too binking fertile to me but we are currently appealing this decision). I know it sounds greedy to try again (I feel really bad being the only person in the clinic waiting room with a baby (let alone 2!) but being pregnant and having my girls is the best thing I have ever done and I want to do it again    and I am 37 in a week or so. 
Was just planning to have one day off for ET (I work and a) last time IVF became a team activity at work which was awful when had a MC b) my job doesnt come with sick leave or maternity leave so I will need the annual leave should I be successful). On the twins fresh cycle I lime washed the entire outside of my house during the 2WW which looks lovely and obviously didnt hurt.
Sorry for the long post haven't really anyone to talk to about this as I dont want to get anyones hopes up for a small chance of success.
Regards
Janet


----------



## poppy40

Hi Georgina & Janet and to all the lovely FET ladies, hope everyone is doing ok.

Just had my friend over for dinner who has 2 beautiful girls from IVF from just 2 cycles - successful both times! Wish it could be like that for everyone...

Georgina - congrats on being PUPO, those embryos sound great!

Janet - your girls are gorgeous. Good luck with your FET - my clinic's success rates are on a par with fresh transfers so you never know!

Mrs R - wishing you loads of luck for Sat, will be thinking of you. I have being doing acupuncture for fertility for about 7 years now and I really do think it helps, even if its just to get you relaxed. My acupuncturist is lovely - its almost like having therapy/counselling at the same time!

AFM - only 4 days to OTD - argh, I would rather not test & just be PUPO. I think I'm the first on this thread to test which is a bit scary!

      

Lots of love, xx


----------



## flame

poppy - lots of      and    and


----------



## marionm

Hi all,
Been a bit shy using this site but have read so many posts and feel I have to post & join! I think I recognise a few posts-
Victoriag & Greeniebop - think I went through my last set of treatment about the same time as you both - got a BFP through ICSI followed by a MMC - its so unfair & can't believe I'm back here so soon when I was so against putting us through it all so soon.
I am hoping to have a FET in FEB so start the beloved injecting on January 23rd - was so good last time & done everything right so could do with positivity to help this time as can't see how the frosties are going to make it -also am surrounded by babies or pregnant ladies & feel I am going mad - working with a lady who is just back from maternity leave & is pregnant! aargh! how can I be happy about this! Life sucks! x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Poppy - I am 3dp5dt....not far behind you!...Any symptoms yet? LOL....good luck hun! x


----------



## Persian

Hi Georgina - we've met on another thread when you helped which my questions! Nice to see your here. My OTD is 22nd. How're you coping with 2WW?

Mrs Rock - ET tomorrow, that's great! I had acu before and after ET. And as my ET was a bit stressful (smears etc always hurt and was bursting to go loo) the after acu session was very very good and really relaxed me. So much so that I nearly fell asleep in the car. I was is a euphoric daze on the drive home. This is the first time I actually felt the benefit of acupuncture having had several sessions before and during treatment. I went to the London Acupuncture Clinic on Harley St.

Poppy - Hello, you also helped me on another thread. This is a really friendly bunch! Lots of   to you.   

Marion - welcome and good luck!

Prickly - does that mean your OTD is the 23rd?

Hi to all,

Persian


----------



## poppy40

Ahh thanks for your best wishes ladies, tbh I'm putting any symptoms down to the progesterone as I didn't have it for my last FET. So far - hot flushes, mood swings, bigger boobs & dodgy skin. Find it hard to believe it can be used to treat PMS with those side effects - lol!

Flame - hope you're doing ok. Have you started your treatment yet?

Prickly - thanks I need it! When is your OTD?   for you too x

Marion - sorry to hear about your MMC. Unfortunately there seems to be a few of us on there who have been through one recently - its so unfair. I know what you mean about pregnant ladies, most of my friends have had 2 or 3 kids in the time I've been trying & another one has just announced she's preg with twins on her first month of trying & she's the same age as me! - arghghgh

Take care everyone x


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

jwb - Hello and Good Luck with your FET a little brother or sister for your Girls would be lovely   

Pricklyhedgehog/Poppy - Oooo not long for testing. Wishing you lots of luck for that but Poppy I agree towards the end of 2ww would much rather be pupo than testing      

Flame - Hope your ok   

Marionm - Wish is was so easy for us all to get pregnant like your Colleague!   

Persian - We have, I did recognise your name when I joined. How you coping? Im feel ok, just hoping embies are doing their stuff    DH couldnt get any days off work so my Mum has been off so she's been here each day keeping me sane!   

Georgina x


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi marionm - it's good to see you again. So sorry to hear about your mmc. Hope things are better this time around.

Hope everyone is keeping well. This last week of waiting before FET is going to drive me mad but am very busy at work and have my mum's 60th and my gran's birthdays to keep me occupied. This time next week we'll be in Cyprus and probably having a sleepless night hoping and praying that our snowbabies defrost ok and can be returned to their rightful home! 

Hope our 2ww ladies are doing ok. Have everything crossed for you all am so looking forward to a flurry of BFPs starting on this thread.

Xxx


----------



## grovecottage

Hi girls,

Hope you are all good. Havent posted in a while as was waiting for AF and then tx plan. I really hope you are all coping well with tx and transfers.....      

I start tx on 26th jan, and have been so calm about everything until today when  i got the go ahead for this month, and now i am really nervous. But really hoping thats going to pass so a can keep my body nice and calm...    

I really hope everyone is doing great.   

xx


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

Greeniebop - Hoping everything goes smoothly in Cyprus for you     

Grovecottage - It's only natural to be nervous, we are here to support you!     

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## flame

hello to all

greeniebop- thinking of you that all goes well for you in cyprus! will have internet connection to keep us updated? hope the birthdays goes well

gravecottage- i'm starting tx soon too yet i'm no so sure of the procedure have my 1st appointment on 21st for an injection yet i'll take each day as it comes


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi Ladies...I will be 4dp5dt tomorrow...after my transfer of 2x blasts on 11.1.11 at 11am.....and its driving me nuts already!!...I had no cramping, spotting or anything to mention....then have had AF style cramping yesterday and today...was more strong last night down my right side / groin area...and today just a constant dull achy AF style cramp all in my lower abdomen...and can't seem to get rid of the headache I have had past two days and dizzy spells.... 

Am hoping this is positive stuff....hoping the embies are simply burying in deep into my 11mm uterine lining....hoping that all the 1's on positive signs too...I was born on 1st and my DD was born on 1st... 

On the plus side....I haven't had any sore boobs or bloating with the progesterone - like I had with my previous IUI cycles...but I am so not enjoying the Utrogestan progesterone pessaries...messy, smelly and lots of underwear changes (sorry tmi!) lol. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay!!


----------



## sparky2509

hi ladies
hope all are well and still doing ok......  The support on here is really helpful and you all are just the best  we do dont relise just how strong we really are but more so when u have others who understand what you are feeling and are going through.....love to you all

I NEED HELP>>>>>>yesterday had my final scan which went really well even though my lining had gone up much from the scan on Tue, but still all good......next stage is MORE INJECTIONS which are bigger and longer than before (FILLING SICK and SCARED)  that's what i need help with.... i need to start today but I'm struggling to do it ..... i need to in order to run in line with the booked transfer which is this MON 17th....

Also at the appointment yesterday we talked about my friends little  Frozen embryos and what will happen when thawing then out...it was said that they will do 2 eggs as they are at 2-4 stage what does that mean?.........

I'm really nerves re- ET on Mon as I DONT FEEL IN CONTROL.......but still just going with it.....

Thanks Rhona
..


----------



## Georginaa

Flame -         for your forthcoming tx 

Pricklyhedgehog - I had my et 12.01.11, with a 11 cell and 12 cell, and I kept having dizzy spells yesterday but just put it down to I have been resting for so long and had odd cramping and headache last night but put that down to me being paranoid!! Hope this is positive news for us both!        

Sparky - Just concentrate on what you are doing, you can do this


----------



## sparky2509

Georginaa.........Thanks 
To you just think postive and i will be thinking of you with all my fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Persian

Georgina - I'm 5 dyas past blast transfer and was feeling dizzy and light headed yesterday whilst cooking - like you I put it down to being lying down for most of the day + have an awful cold and sore throat. So glad that it could be good news. Was feeling very negative yesterday.

Persian


----------



## Georginaa

Thanks Sparky, thinking of you too   

Persian - Its an awful time to wait, because are are constantly guessing am I, arnt I? Hopefully its positive symptoms for us all


----------



## Mrs Rock

Sparky, 
I guess the 2-4 thing probably means that the embryos were 2-4 days old when frozen, that is pre-blastocyst stage, and some clinics prefer only to put 1 blastocyst back as the chance of twins is higher with 2 blasts, but as the embies are younger than that you can have 2.  Good luck.  Am I right in thinking you are being a surrogate for your friend's embryos?


----------



## poppy40

Hi Mrs R - how did you get on today? Are you PUPO?

Hope all the ladies on the 2ww aren't going completely mental. Have been watching my Glee box set today (v good distraction) & getting through the xmas chocs - hopefully its helping with some happy hormones.

Sparky - good luck for Mon.  

Poppy x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Yes thanks for asking Poppy.  Really quite knackered and a bit dispirited.  One thawed ok but the other lost 50% of its cells which is their absolute minimum for putting back.  They asked us did we want to discard it and thaw another one but we stuck with it as it did still have a chance, albeit a much-reduced one.  Am fed up as I really wanted 2 good ones, this feels too much like my previous 2 SETs.


----------



## poppy40

Congrats on being PUPO Mrs Rock!

Sorry to hear it didn't go quite as planned but one perfect blast is fantastic & have heard of some miracle babies from embryos which lost so many cells the clinics recommended discarding them. Personally I would always give them a go no matter what anyone said.

Good luck for the 2ww  x


----------



## Persian

Mrs Rock - good luck for 2ww. I totally understand how you must be feeling. I had one blast put in but really wanted to transfer 2, especially as I had another good quality one. They wouldn't let me because it's my first ET. However now I'm feeling ok about it now and am just hoping that the one that's in there will be fine. Had a 2 hour afternoon nap without the aid of my Zita West CD, so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Problem is, as I have an awful cold and sore throat, I'm not sure if my dizzyness and tiredness is due to being ill or preggers. 

Poppy - I watched the glee box set too! Am now going through modern family which is brilliant! Also watched 3 rom coms of which 'The Switch' was the only one worth seeing. Didn't even finish the other 2. 

AFM - well thinking I will test a day early as the waiting is just too much for me. But as I have a first response in my drawer may even do it even earlier - 22nd is too far away.

Persian


----------



## Georginaa

Poppy - Hope your ok    
 Mrs Rock - Congratulations on being PUPO!! Have everything crossed for you   

Persian - I know, my test date seems too far away too, my official test date is 26.01.11 but thinking of doing the test 23.01.11


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Persian and Georgina - we have similar / same test dates...mine officially from the clinic is 25th!! ARRGGHH....How are you both doing? Can I ask...do you have any noticeable symptoms yet?...I am thinking negative at moment and wanted to compare notes!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Georginaa my OTD is 26 Jan too.  I will probably test the day before to let myself down gently if it hasn't worked, also I'm not at work on 25th but I am on 26th, would prefer not to have to go into work straight after.


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hope you pupo ladies are keeping well and that the 2ww isn't driving you mad. Hoping to join you next weekend but am getting worried now as have woken up with a sore neck, glands up, sore throat and it's hurts when I swallow! Only left side affected? Temp normal though. Due to fly to Cyprus on fri for et on sat. Have relented and taken some ibuprofen this morning. Really hoping this kicks in soon as have so much to do. Why now?

Greenie x


----------



## Georginaa

Pricklyhedgehog - The only slight symptoms I have is slight cramping as though you are due on, believe thats a good sign. Also kept getting dizzy spells/light headed when I walked around.stood up but put this down to the amount I have rested, can honestly say this is the most I have rested in all my tx's. How about you? When are you thinking of testing?   

Persian - Hope you are ok?    

MrsRock - Yes I agree best to do it on a day off, keep positive though Hun     

Greenie - Always the way, make sure you take the ibrufen regular for a couple of days and hopefully you will be ok


----------



## poppy40

Lots of     for the PUPO ladies. Its soooo hard   

Think I have found this 2ww the worst - not helped by my GP who in the middle of it tactfully suggested that perhaps I should give up trying for another one - nothing like a bit of support & positivity eh!!

Mrs R - I'm with you on the testing. There's no way I could face the school run with loads of bumps & babes just after getting a BFN - its hard enough on a normal day.

AFM - think I'm going to need a miracle for tomorrow. Had spotting Fri & yest which I can't believe could be implantation bleeding 10dpt! Got a BFN yest so will obviously test again tomorrow to make sure - typically I ordered some first response hpts and they've got stuck in the post!!!

Sending you lots of    . Greenie - fingers crossed you're feeling much better in time for Fri.

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Georginaa

Poppy - Can't believe the Doctor suggested giving up??    

     really hoping your result changes by otd, it does happen!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Greenie poor you, but Friday when you fly is ages away in virus terms and I'm sure you will be feeling a lot better in time for your ET on Saturday   .  Maybe try echinacea to help you fight it off?

Poppy your doc is not the most sensitive is s/he!   your result changes for tomorrow.


----------



## Persian

Prickly - no obvious symptoms  . get a bit light headed and dizzy but put that down to my cold. But secretly it does make me feel a bit better. I'm a bit lethargic but again, I'm ill so prob would be anyway. Eating lots but am bored so prob doing so as it keeps me occupied. I'm feeling better today though and feel it's 50/50. I just feel a bit down because I want to be more positive and want to feel pregnant as I've heard many people 'just know' when they're preggers! Am glad I'm not the onlt one not loving being PUPO.

Mrs Rock - I know of another person in a similar position to you. Her test date is 26th but she doesn't want to test before heading into work so she's testing the evening before.

Georgina - glad you're seeing positive signs. Because of my endo I think I would be worried if started to have cramps. But good for me to know it could be a pos sign just in case they do start. 

Poppy - Your doctor is so unprofessional. It's not their place to say such things. Please don't let it bring you down  Fingers crossed for you tomorrow. I've read lots of stories on here about bleeding. Good luck for tomorrow. I really feel for you.

AFM - Am starting to feel like testing 2 days earlier than OTD. Only on day 6 of 2WW!

Thinking of you all,

Persian


----------



## poppy40

Thanks ladies. The worst thing is she's been through IVF herself although it worked for her first time - have always said I would do at least 2 fresh cycles so totally inappropriate to bring it up given the timing. Was so upset    . 

Anyway trying to be   for tomorrow - perhaps my little embie fancied floating around for a bit longer! Now I'm really going  .

xx


----------



## Persian

Poppy - you've had a child naturally so you know you can do it! And that was only 4 years ago. I've had 2 aunt conceive naturally in their 40s. It can be done. Just think of you being one of the successful ones and don't let anyone take away your hope 

Persian


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Poppy - what a silly and insensitive thing to say   . I do wonder how some people get through all the training when they have no people skills and very little ability to empathise with others  . As for Glee - I absolutely love it. Best thing to cheer you up.  


Persian - step away from the pee sticks!!! I now its tempting but give it those extra few days.   you get your BFP.


Hope the rest of you ladies are keeping well. I've been to see my Mum for her birthday. She's a nurse so she had a look at my throat etc and said it could be the start of tonsillitis -  lots of kids at school going down with it   so am on orange juice and ibuprofen to try and nip it in the bud.



Sending you all lots of         and    


Greeniebop xxx


----------



## poppy40

Oh no Greeniebop -  can you get some antibiotics if you're still feeling rough tom? Think I need another Glee fix later! x


----------



## CK78

Hi everyone - just wondering if you natural FET ladies can answer my question - is the 'surge' day classed as day 0 or day 1?  I did my LH test today and it was positive so i am trying to work out what day i will have my day 3 frosties transfered?  (   that they survive) Got to phone and get day and time tomorrow but just wondering in the meantime!

Any ideas ladies?

C
x


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi girls just a quicky as not been on for a while.  Want to say congratulations to all of you on being pupo and hope the 2 ww wait goes real quickly for you all and you have lots of bfp at the end of it.

In for my baseline scan tomorrow so hopefully start taking prognova, dont know if they give you any side effects, but im sure i will find out if they do.

Good luck to all having ec or et this week and take care.

Sam xx


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

Poppy - If Doctor has been through ivf that should make her understand more!   

Persian - We are wishing our lives away arnt we!!    

Mrs Rock - You got your feet up!   

Greenie - Hope your feeling better very soon   

CK78 - Sorry I can't help - all my tx's have been stimulated/medicated   

Samuel Jackson - I'm still taking Progynova and I've had no side effect, hope you are the same!


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi Georginaa.  Thank you for that and wishing you lots and lots of luck for a bfp on your otd xx


----------



## Georginaa

Samuel Jackson - Thank you! And hope you scan goes as planned tomorrow so you can move on!


----------



## poppy40

Hi CK78 - I've done 2 natural FETs also with 3 day frosties. My ET was 5 days from day after surge as they have to allow time for ovulation etc - my surge was on Thurs & ET happened the following Tues. Both my frosties defrosted fine - think 3 day are less delicate than blasts.

Wishing you lots of luck & good luck Sam with your scan tomorrow. xx


----------



## Lesley007

Hi ladies
we just arrived in Crete yesterday and are waiting to meet with our doc now. They are defrosting our 2 ( from DE) today fingers and toes crossed! I had an intralipids infusion a few days ago for the first time and am hoping it'll improve my chances. Can't hurt anyhow! Take care all


----------



## Persian

Lesley - good luck!  

CK78 - am having a medicated tx, so can't help. All the best !

Sam  - thanks for your kind regards .

Greeniebop - I used to give people the same advice (even though I had never been through PUPO at the time) . Now I am going through it I can understand it! Hope you're feeling better. I had a dodgy throat for a whole week. It's finally better now but still have a cold 

AFM - Well, after going to the church we got married in yesterday and praying for everything including a sign, I got one! Was lying in bed with one of my darling cats, and he licked my belly button. He's never done this before, so am trying to take that as a positive sign (that is if I don't get toximaplosis)! Unfortunately though, I was woken this morning with a pre-period morning feeling - you know that feeling in in your pelvic area and lower back. Felt awful . Am now even thinking of testing 2 days earlier (so on Thurs) as I don't want to get my period before I test. I would hate to find out through getting my period.

Thinking of you all. How are the other PUPO ladies doing?

Persian


----------



## poppy40

Morning ladies,

Its a BFN for me - was expecting it but always seems so final when you actually have to do a test on OTD 'just incase'.

Anyway time to plan the next cycle - can't decide whether to go down the immunes route after my MCs & whether to change to a clinc which specialises in poor responders - hate having to make these decisions!

Lesley - good luck with your ET, hopefully you'll very soon be PUPO  . Hope the intralipids do their stuff!

Persian - really hope its a good sign for you! You can get crampy/icky PMT type symptoms which can also mean your pregnant - its just impossible to tell which way it'll go! Thinking of asking for my money back at the local cathedral - keep chucking money in the wishing well but it doesn't seem to be working  !

Georgina - hope you're feeling better

Hi to everyone else & lots of     for the PUPO ladies.

Take care everyone & thanks for all your support  . Look forward to seeing lots of lovely BFPs on here!

Poppy xxx


----------



## Lesley007

Hi again! 
Great to have positive news to report 10 mins later! Our 2 little guys are doing great and have 8 cells. The doc hopes to transplant them at blast on Wed. Fantastic! Am sending positive vibes upstairs to the lab. Now for my first clexane injection, and I start using the patches also this morning, one every 48 hrs.


----------



## pixie66

Haven't been on for a while as I'm waiting to have a Hysteroscopy, but wanted to say to Poppy40, so sorry to hear that the FET didn't work for you and glad your not giving up.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Poppy I'm really sorry to hear your news.  BFNs truly suck.  Onwards and upwards with next tx when you're ready


----------



## Persian

Poppy - devastated to hear your sad news . Good for you for being so proactive and thinking about your next steps. I would defo do immune tests as would want to know exactly what's going on in my body. A doctor in a Zita West book said as long as you have eggs keep trying. Perhaps find out the best clinic for your circumstances to do tests as a minimum? You may find their advice really helpful for your next treatment wherever that may be. There are some amazing doctors out there.  
Persian x


----------



## poppy40

aww thanks ladies - yes it definitely sucks have been a right misery today although have managed to get dressed & I'm eating chocolate...

Have been doing some research into a few things and may go for consultation at one of the London clinics - has anyone on here gone down the immunes route?

Will be thinking of you all and keeping everything crossed - I've got the Zita book too Persian and was just reading that quote this morning - might get a t-shirt done to wear when I next see my GP   xxx


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

Poppy - Really Sorry you got BFN    Defo get that t-shirt for your next visit!!   

Persian/Mrs Rock - How are you both??     

Lesleyw - Great news on those little blasts!!         

Sam - Hope your scan has gone well   

Hello to pixie   

No news from me, Day 5 today so plodding along


----------



## Persian

Poppy, there's a heap on info in FF. pop this in your browser: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82741.0

Sorry no first hand info yet.

Persian


----------



## Blue sky

Awww Poppy, really sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Poppy - really sorry hon. Take care.

Ended up at drs today as got myself in a right state that we wouldn't make it to Cyprus on fri. No throat infection thank goodness but thinks I am run down so need rest and plenty of fluids. Came home at lunch and been sleeping since then. Not the best prep for ET but what can you do.

Hope you are all keeping well and that our 2ww ladies are doing ok x


----------



## Georginaa

Greenie - Ahh try and have an early night and keep warm! Hope your feeling better soon x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Georginaa I feel utterly normal.  Suppose that in itself is normal this early but still kind of wish for some symptoms.  I might get that T shirt myself!


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi girls.

Poppy sorry to hear your sad news, sending you hugs xx

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Georginaa scan went well thanks, start taking the progynova today and next scan is 27th, think they will give me date for fet then.

Sorry its only a short post but hope your all doing well and ec and et go well this week.

Sam xx


----------



## poppy40

Anyone else for a t-shirt?  

Thanks for the link Persian - all this immunes stuff is making me  . Might need a PHD in astro physics to get my head around it plus one cycle & tests looks like it would be £10-£15k+ so don't think I can afford it!!

Thinking of you PUPO ladies - the symptom analysing is exhausting isn't it? Shame they can't just send us on a nice tropical 2ww holiday - I'm sure that would up the success rates.

Greenie - take it easy & hope you're feeling better.

Lesley - good luck for Weds

Hi & good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## Georginaa

Mrs Rock - Might just be a bit early yet! Here's some pma though        

Sam - Good News on your scan, gald you can move on   

Poppy - Your going to make a business out of those t-shirts!!!    I couldnt agree more about that tropical holiday    Havnt got a clue with immune stuff, Sorry. I am on the Liverpool thread too and there is a lady on there who has been through alot of immune stuff and she really knows her stuff, but it is very expensive isnt it   

Hope everyone is ok.  I have a dull ache like af feeling, but seeing that as implantation and trying to remain positive


----------



## CK78

Poppy -    sorry to hear your news  Having a plan always helped me as you can focus on the future.

I have lost track of who is doing what!!  Anyone else having transfer this week?  Mine is Thursday.

Good luck to the PUPO ladies


----------



## Persian

Poppy - that price tag has made me a bit dizzy . That's a hell of a lot... Did you have a consultation? 

Georgina - good luck with keeping sane. 

Mrs Rock - How's the symptom spotting going?

Greeniebop - hope you feel better soon. I've spent most of this month ill so can imagine how it must be getting you down.

AFM - Went for a short walk in the rare sunshine as I was eating myself out of house and home I needed to get away from temptation! Just wishing I was feeling nauseous. Although if I was I would probably have to put it down to overeating. Would love to think I'm having cravings but it's just boredom. Am a bit disappointed too as my cat hasn't been near me today! 

Persian


----------



## utb

Hi ladies

I think I joined this thread sometime ago but the amount of pages there is I dont know when it was lol.

Anyway just wondered if anyone goina natural FET can help I started my AF last Thursday night/Friday and I am not due to go for a scan until this Saturday is this right I can help thinking I have missed something, we are giners crossed hoping to go ahead but just waiting on news from DH's work as things are looking alittle bit dodgy.

Any advice would be a great help.

x x x x


----------



## poppy40

UTB - that scan date sounds about right to me. I usually have mine done on day 8 or 9 as I have a 26 day-ish cycle. My clinic look for a lining of at least 8mm at that stage and a lead follicle. Hope everything goes well x

Persian - I know  !! Have been chatting to some ladies who do immunes at the Lister & ARGC - the tests alone are several thousand and then if they find a problem, the meds to go alongside all the usual IVF meds plus the actual IVF and god knows what else all add up to a small fortune. Got f/u with my cons soon but may go to another clinic for a second opinion. Its a really difficult decision to make as have spent the last 7 years ttc so I need to move on one way or another. I've been eating far too much to - decided to start weightwatchers this week so tummy isn't quite so enlarged when I do my next ivf    

CK78 - good luck for thurs  

Georgina - you need another Glee fix

Greenie - fingers crossed you're feeling better

Mrs R & prickly - hope you're keeping reasonably sane  

Lesley - let us know how you get on

Sam - good luck for your next scan

xx


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

Just realised from the protocol I was doing myself with my OTD by 1 Day, OTD is 25.01.11!! Makes me think to do it Saturday now   

ck78 - Good Luck for ET     

Persian - I know what you mean with that boredom eating feeling!!!   

Poppy - Think you got me mixed up with someone else as I don't watch Glee but do remember someone talking about it, don't worry.  Hope your ok   
UTB - Welcome back, hope your san date is correct  done med fet, Sorry I can't help!


----------



## minniemort

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this and wondered if I could join you.

A little about where I am so far... after nearly four years of ttc and tests we found out my DH has a low count due to been a CF carrier. We had our 1st cycle of ICSI in Oct 2010 (BFN), we only got 5 eggs of which 4 fertilised only 2 of them made it (1 @ 3 day 8 cell embryo used in Oct fresh cycle, 1 @ 5 day blast frozen). 
TX started beg of Jan, I had FET yesterday with OTD Wed 26th so am currently in 2ww and so desperately want a BFP 

 to all x


----------



## Georginaa

minniemort - Welcome to the thread. Good Luck with getting through the 2ww, my test date is Tues 25th, but thinking of being naughty and testing early!! xx


----------



## mrssigns

Hi Ladies

I didn't realise this thread was running and started another January thread last week.  Please can I join this one?  I (hopefully) will be having my FET on the 29th January.

I had my lining scan today and it was between 8mm and 9mm thick (today is day 13).  I am really nervous about this as my lining was 11mm on day 13 for my last FET.  I have contacted the clinic with my results and I am hoping that figure is OK.

Will my lining continue to grow between now and FET? (I am having a medicated cycle). 

Mrs Signs

PS I am taking prognova - which I took last time around as well.  This time though, unlike before, I feel very very stress out with it - like my head is going to explode all the time.  Is anyone else having a similar experience?  Why is this cycle so different to the one before?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi Mrs Signs

Not sure if lining will cnotniue to grow on a med cycle but at my clinic anything over 8 is what they look for for transfer so hopefully you'll be ok.

I had the worst morning today. Was like torture. So much for work taking my mind off 2ww, couldn't concentrate, just wanted to be at home away from everyone, was bloody miserable. But then had bright idea of listening to the IVF Companion CD on my ipod which I had from my 1st cycle in 2009 and haven't touched since. Fell asleep listening to it at lunchtime and woke up feeling much better. Who says it's all a load of b-llocks eh! (well, me usually







). Didn't help that my best friend who is super-fertile and has already fallen pregnant 2 years ago by accident and a had a termination decided to tell me yesterday that she and her fiance are now trying for a baby. I bet she'll be pg next month. When she had her termination I had already been trying for a year! This really got to me, stupid I know.


----------



## Georginaa

Mrs Rock - Your music relaxed you then!!    I know what you mean about your friend. We started trying from our Wedding day, exactly 4 weeks after my Wedding my younger Sister tells me she was pregnant, my Nephew is now nearly 4. Then Nov 09 she tells me she was pregnant again, my Niece is now 6 months. She returns to work beginning of March but warned me she wants to go back pregnant. I'm like wtf 4.5years on shes on baby no 3 and i'm still in the same position    (Although I wouldnt be without my Nephew & Niece).

Mrs Signs - Unsure about your lining Sorry. I have been taking Progynova since Christmas Day and still on the but I havnt had no side effects or anything, felt ok on them.
I agree with each cycle being different, unsure why this happens. Good Luck for your fet


----------



## utb

Thanks for the advice I am feeling really nrevous this time round probably because I havent done FET before and with us only having one frostie the odds are pretty stacked against us.

Have a good day ladies sending out positive vibes and baby dust to you all.

x x x x


----------



## sparky2509

Hi Ladies (sorry put im really struggling to keep up with everyone on thread) havent been on here for a while had stress pre-FET

 i actully got there and had our FET yesterday all when really well...feeling a little bit sore but ok.....i am now on my 2WW.....i hope me and my best friend gets the BFP that she wasnt  ....

Poppy-sorry about your news.... but like others have said its good you keep your head up and do your best...... 

Mrs Rock,Minniemort,Persian&Georginaa--Good luck    Im with you all....

to all havent named thinking of you 
Rhona


----------



## Mrs Rock

Sparky well done on you and your BF being PUPO

Georginaa, that's a coincidence you're in Liverpool, I am from Liverpool but been in London 14 years now.  Gosh writing that made me thing "14 years?  How can I be that old?!"  Thanks for understanding about my friend.  That must be really hard to deal with, with your sister   .  I would struggle with that for sure.  

Persian how are you getting on?

Minniemort hi, we have the same OTD

Poppy had any more thoughts about immumes?  It is something I will probably do for next fresh cycle if we have no success with our frosties.  Good luck with weightwatchers.

Hi everyone else, hope you are all coping ok


----------



## utb

Just a quick question as me and DH are at odds as to who is right, when having a natural FET how long before and after can you not get jiggy with it we though we better ask even if it is TMI.

Better to check I spose.

x x x x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi Girls - wonder why our OTD's are slightly different...we all had FET around the 11th and 12th and 13th - I had mine on 11th with 2xhatching blasts...and my OTD is 25th officially.....arrggghh!!
Driving me nuts!

Have you ladies with similar OTD dates as myself had any noticeable symptoms PLease share em!! I know we are all on some form of progesterone and / or oestrogen...but would love to hear what you are feeling if anything right now! PLEESSE!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Prickly, I am 4dp5dt, otd is 26th and I am feeling nothing whatsoever


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi Ladies, 

Just a quick post as about to go into meltdown trying to get everything sorted. We're off to Cyprus tomorrow for FET so won't be online again until we return on Monday. Good luck to you all whether it be ET, 2ww or OTD.

Take care my lovelies xxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi Ladies, 

Just a quick post as about to go into meltdown trying to get everything sorted. We're off to Cyprus tomorrow for FET so won't be online again until we return on Monday. Good luck to you all whether it be ET, 2ww or OTD.

Take care my lovelies xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Oooh how exciting, good luck greeniebob!!!


Had my last scan before FET on Monday 24th. Lining is 12.2mm so nice and thick. Hoping my 1 blasto thaws well 

Chin up everyone and keep smiling


----------



## poppy40

Quick post from me as DS is poorly.

Mrs R - CD sounds a v good idea - I really wasn't relaxed at all! Think I have decided against the immunes for now. My main problem is I'm a poor responder due to endo causing havoc & of course my age is now a big factor. From what I've been looking at the immunes stuff is very full-on and with DS at school & DH working away a lot I really don't think I could spend 2 weeks away staying in London for stimms & EC as they do bloods twice a day. Think I'm going to try another cycle & hope for the best. Fingers crossed you won't need to as this one will work  

Sparky - congrats on being PUPO!
Greenie - good luck for the weekend x
Blue Sky - good luck for ET on Mon

PUPO ladies - hang in there, not long to go    

xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Greeniebop, good luck in Cyprus   

Poppy I see what you mean.  I have been thinking about ARGC and even though I live in London am thinking would just need to take the 2 weeks for stims off work because it is so full on.  I wish you good luck with your next one anyway.  Can you go again soon?


----------



## Mrs Rock

Bluesky your lining is nice and thick!  Wish I knew what mine had got to by ET but they didn't measure it after day 14 when it was 9.7, hopefully it grew more as I didn't ov until day 17.  Good luck with your blast, it's so nerve wracking waiting for the thaw isn't it.


----------



## poppy40

Mrs R - I don't think ARGC would take me on. Apparently they prefer FSH to be under 10 & my last one was 16!! Worth chatting to the Lister ladies as well as ARGC as lots of people doing immunes there. The whole thing is so confusing and looks like diff clinics do slightly different tests. It might be worth getting a thrombophilia & lupus screen done first and going from there. Anyway   you will get your BFP. I'm hoping to go again on my next cycle. x


----------



## Hope71

Morning ladies, good luck to everyone who is PUPO or about to have ET. 

Had a scan on Tues & lining was 13mm, which was
Great news, so am booked in for ET on 24th.  Just hope that our one blast survives the thaw. Trying to stay calm and not think about it, good job work is busy as is providing a distraction. 

Xx


----------



## flame

hope - best of luck 

i've got a first appoinment 2moro


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi Hope and Flame

Hope best of luck for 24th

I have got periody cramps today, 5dp5dt.  I have upped my progesterone but feeling quite scared.


----------



## sparky2509

hi all

i haven't had such a good day i have really felt sick and really tired......mrs rock i also had cramp which start this afternoon (day 3)....
it actully made me feel quite pall/dizzy   and now it has been playing on my mind real bad....
going to bed 2morrow is a new day.....lots of rest for me....

to all you other ladies thinking of you all


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Ladies,

Persian - How are you? Did you test today??     

Mrs Rock- Ahh did you, were about in Liverpool did you live? How are you today, any symptoms?   

Sparkey - Hope you hae a nice sleep, I was dizzy-ish round Day 3 (hope thats a good sign for us all)     

prickleyhedgehog - OTD's depend on age of embryo's at ET and sometimes just on different hospitals/clinics   

Greenie - Hope you got to Cyprus ok and Good Luck for ET tomorrow, will be thinking of you     

BlueSky - Good Luck for ET on Monday     

Poppy - Hope your ok   

Hope - Good Luck for ET on Monday     

Flame - Good Luck for your appointment tomorrow     

Well PMA was none existant this morning, feel bit better as the day has got on. Keep geting like wind type pains and sore boobs (mainly of a night). Catch up tomorrow xxx


----------



## Persian

Georgina - 2ww is torture isn't it? Hope your symptoms mean a BFP for you.

Mrs rock -  I've just been told to take the same amount of progesterone throughout 2ww. How much are you on? 

Hope - 13mm is great - your embie/blast will get nice and cosy in that!

Poppy - people have been know to lower their FSH. No idea how though. Think it was through alternative therapy such as acu etc

AFM - testing tomorrow which will be 11dp5dt. It's 1 day before the OTD but I just need to know. Am going  . Also want to calm myself down so can be there for DH or plan a nice surprise for him. I   it's the latter. Have absolutely no symptoms .

Persian


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all ok.

Cramps/period type pains can also be a symptom of a BFP so    

Persian - good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you & keeping everything crossed   x

AFM - just bought a load of vitamins ready for next time. Some of the ladies on here swear by CoQ10 - anything to kick some life into my knackered ovaries!! 

Take care & praying for lots of BFPs! x


----------



## Georginaa

Persian - You will definatley be in my prayers tonight Hun. Wasnt sure is you was going to test today.  Having no symptoms can lead to BFP too, have everything crossed for you


----------



## Persian

Georgina - Thanks, that means a lot to me.  
Persian x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Persian - I am a day behind you! Gonna test tomorrow 11dp5dt too!! And...no symptoms either...except occasional dizzy spells and some minor sicklyish feelings....its a nightmare this waiting....let us know how you get on...and I hope its a BFP for you, but have your mindset on the fact that if it's a BFN its NOT the end of the road!! Okay! Good luck hun!!


----------



## Persian

Prickly - Thanks, it's just so warming to know that you are rooting for me.  . I was desparate to go loo at about 7am when DH was still here so didn't want to do the test in case I had to immerge in tears. That would just not be fare to him. So am drinking a bit more water and trying to wait an hour or so so the pregnancy hormone has time to mix in  ! I've had a subtle light headed feeling but am thinking it's probably down to the drugs or my cold. The very best of luck for you tomorrow. I hope you will get a BFP and keep you in my  .

Persian c


----------



## Georginaa

Morning Girls,

Persian - Any news?? Thinking of you xx     

pricklyhedgehog - Good Luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you. I'll be a day behind you, I'm going to test Saturday! xx


----------



## Persian

Hi Georgina - BFN I'm afraid. Hate the idea of telling DH. Who knows maybe it will change tomorrow? Have had a long good cry. Devastated to know that they take you off the meds straight away if it's a BFN. I had hoped they would keep me on for another week for a retest as have heard some people take a while longer to show. That's what happend to my SIL.

Good luck for tomorrow. Are you feeling preggers? 

Persian x


----------



## Georginaa

Persian - Ahh no, I'm so Sorry. I know whatever I say isnt going to make you feel any better. But I so hoped if would of been a BFP for you. Do you hear of it changing on actual OTD, but you know within yourself when to test don't you       

I have few symotoms but I think its more due to the Pesseries rather than BFP.  I do think my result will be BFN, I feel as though I am doing that to partly protect myself too


----------



## lyndalou

Persian

Im so sorry hon


----------



## poppy40

Aww Persian - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Take care hun & its always worth another test on OTD just incase  

Georgina - sending you lots of luck if you do decide to test tomorrow  

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Blue sky

Perisan so sorry to hear your news


----------



## Mrs Rock

Persian, I'm so sorry


----------



## Persian

Mrs Rock, Georgina, Poppy, Blue Sky, Lyndalo - thank you very much for your words of support. It's lovely to know there are people who truely empathise. DH is back and feel better now that we can cuddle up. I'm still crazy in love with him and really hope it works for us next time. It's funny, already feeling better. I guess I just live in hope - one of the benefits of a Catholic background 

Georgina - I hope very much you get a BFP if you test tomorrow. At least there would be a ray of sunlight. I would be so happy to hear some good news. 

Prickly - I will also be thinking of you and sending lots of   your way. Would be lovely to have some   news!

Hi  &   to all,

Persian


----------



## Mrs Rock

I'm glad you've got DH home to cuddle you now Persian   .  Look after each other, BFNs truly suck.  I liked your post as that's how I always feel about my DH too.  I think, if I could have my baby but it had to be wth a different man would I want that?  And the answer is no.


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi girls just a quicky.

Persian really sorry to hear your news, but please dont give up hope, you will have your little bean one day, sooner rather that later too, sending you lots of hugs.

Fingers crossed for all those taking tests over the weekend, lets hope there are lots of bfp.

Good luck to everyone else having ec and et.

Sam xxx


----------



## Georginaa

Poppy - Thanks for thinking of me!   

Persian - Glad you are feeling a bit better, thinking of you     

Hi to everyone I havnt mentioned!!    I have decided to test Sunday morning so please include me in your prayers especially tomorrow - think I might need them!!


----------



## michelle1984

persian sorry to hear of your bfn    

hi to everyone else

well got the go ahead for et on tuesday 25th at 12pm to call before we leave as we only have 1 3day old embryo frozen and got 50/50 chance of it thawing     

michelle xxx


----------



## CLAIRMAC

Good luck georgina and michelle!!! thinking of you both xxxxxxx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

*OMG!! OMG!! I got a BFP!!!*

Tested 11dp5dt at 6am this morning and got a lovely strong line on the HPT!!!   

Wasn't expecting a pos result....had very few symptoms...no spotting, cramping, bloating, sore boobs....just a few dizzy spells and headaches....tested early as I had AF style feelings yesterday and needed to know...so I could prepare to stop my meds on official clinic OTD 25.1.11,....but hey!! 

!!!!

A long way to go....I know...with my history....but have never had a strong line like this...oh, please stick around until September my little bean/s....I have wonderful conception story to tell you...ET on 11.1.11 ay 11am, with uterine lining of 11mm...seated in row 11 on plane out to my clinic in Brno....me and my DD both born on 1 of month...all those 1's have GOT to be lucky!!!


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Oh big big big congratulations pricklyhedgehog soo happy for you, i bet your on cloud nine, really really chuffed for you, just know your going to have a wonderful day you will be smiling from ear to ear, just makes me so happy when hear great news xx

Good luck to everyone else on countdown and those who are having ec and et xx

Sam xx


----------



## michelle1984

pricklyhedgehog congratulations         

michelle x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Prickly that's fantastic news yay!


----------



## poppy40

Woo hoo prickly - fantastic news!!! Big Congrats!!


----------



## Persian

Congrat's Prickly!!!!! You must feel  
Persian x


----------



## mrssigns

congratulations pricklyhedgehog i know how you feel.  when i tested with by daughter i so did not expect a BFP (I had absolutely no symptoms at all) and almost fell down the stairs trying to get to my husband to tell him -  that was a lovely dark line too!

Mrs Signs


----------



## Blue sky

Wooohooooooooooooo Pricklyhedgehog that is absolutely  fantastic news. Bet you are on top of the world now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations


----------



## Blue sky

Georginaa - good luck for tomorrow    


Michelle - I'l be thinking of you and hoping your little frostie thaws nicely

AFM - expecting a phone call around 11am on Monday as to whether it has thawed successfully, then hopefully it will be al systems go for the afternoon transfer


----------



## michelle1984

blue sky thanks and hoping the same for you


----------



## pixie66

CONGRATULATIONS PRICKLYHEDGEHOG


----------



## Persian

Georgina - Not sure if I've already wished you good luck, so really hoping you get a BFP  

Persian


----------



## Mrs Rock

Yes, will be thinking of you Georginaa


----------



## Georginaa

Michelle/BlueSky - Thinking of you both and hope your little embies are the ones!    

pricklyhedghog - Yayyyy, Congratulations!!!!!!! Hope I follow suit    Your post made me really emotional 'mummy has a story to tell you'    lovely Hun. All those 1's were defo a good sign! 

Persian - Hope your feeling ok today   

Hello to all those I havnt mentioned and thank you all for thinking of me. I am testing tomorrow, big sigh!!!!!!! Spend my day convincing and unconvincing myself it has/hasnt worked!


----------



## poppy40

Georgina -   for you tomorrow x

Michelle/Blue Sky - good luck for next week 

Greenie - hope all going ok in Cyprus 

Persian - thinking of you, hope you & DH are ok  

Mrs R - hang on in there


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Thankyou for all your best wishes ladies....Georginaa, good luck for tomorrow hun!!!


----------



## Georginaa

Pricklyhedgehog - Has your news sank in yet??   

Thanks for all the good wishes fo tomorrow Girls, I'll be on in the morning to tell you all my news


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Morning all.

Never got to say good luck Georginaa, hope and pray its a BFP this morning for you, i get soo excited when i read the posts and they have them on.

Only a quick post as i'm off for a run (well more like jogging) as our gym doesnt open until 9.30 am on a weekend and i'm up and about.

Good luck to everyone else taking tests, ec and et this week.

Sam xx


----------



## Georginaa

Well    for me.  Gutted, just don't know what it will take to work


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Georginaa - am so so sorry honey...I had everything crossed for you and was really hoping.... 
Take some time...do what you need to do...build your strength back up...xxx


----------



## poppy40

Georgina - I'm so so sorry. Its so rubbish we all have to go through this. Take care hun - thinking of you   xx


----------



## Blue sky

Oh Georginaa I have just seen your news. I am so so sorry for you... Sending you a big hug from me   xxx


----------



## michelle1984

georginaa im so sorry chick


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh Georginaa    Sorry honey.  I was so hopeful for you x


----------



## flame

geoorgina - so very sorry..     It's hard but keep strong


----------



## Persian

Georgina - I'm absolutely gutted for you . Was so hoping it would work for you this time. I just hate the idea of you and your DH suffering such heartbreak again. Will be thinking of you  

AFM -Got a text from friend from uni to announce the birth of her baby boy this morning. Was so happy for her as it was her second round of IVF and a FET cycle so that gives me hope for my next FET. I then shed a few tears imagining what how I would be feeling now if our result was positive instead of negative. I won't do that again. I'm strong though and this will just make me stronger 

Persian


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Georgina really sorry it wasnt a good result, really feel for.  You will get your dream it may not feel like it at the moment but you will and hopefully sooner rather than later.

Sam xx


----------



## Blue sky

Hospital haven't called yet - they were due to phone at 11am to let me know if my embie has thawed....aww the waiting is awful


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi Ladies, just a quick one as absolutely shattered. Will catch up on your news later. We made it to Cyprus and back in a weekend!!! 1 of the 2 embies survived and we had that put back in on saturday. We saw it under the microscope and it looked a beauty but now its time to let nature take its course and what will be will be. ET was quite traumatic this time around as bladder not full enough so had internal scan, then a catheter inserted into bladder - very nasty sensation and he had to fill my bladder COMPLETELY to get a good pic of my uterus - I had to stay like that for over 20 mins!!!! all done now.

Take care and I'll catch up later xxx


----------



## Hope71

So sorry to hear about the BFN news, this process is so hard, thinking of you.

Our blasto  made it through the thawing process & quality only compromised a little, BB grade which they said was still good. So it's playing the waiting game & hoping this is our time, so PUPO.

Bluesky, hope you got the news you wanted today.

Good luck to anyone testing & having ET, positive vibes going out to you all.

Xxxx


----------



## Blue sky

Woohoo my blasto survived the thaw - I'm over the moon and now onto next phase!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was so nerve-racking waiting for the news and then when we found out, it was all systems go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mine was just near to hatching phase and they said growing really well. ET went smoothly. i was actually a bit tearful

Hope - great to hear you have one on board!


greeniebop - wow u got to see your embie!! amazing. never heard of them filling your badder but all sounds good to me

take care everyone
xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock

BFN for me today girls


----------



## Blue sky

Mrs Rock. I am so so sorry to hear your news. Take time to relax and switch off from this....sorry it didn't work out, here is a hug


----------



## mrssigns

Ladies So sorry to hear about the BFNs. It must work next time surely. Try and keep positive, although I know it can be hard.

Good news on the transfers over the weekend. Fingers and toes crossed for you.

I am due to have my transfer on sat but I am just waiting for confirmation from clinic as my doctoR has put mE on a 7 day course of antibiotics as I have acute sinucitus. I want to go ahead as I am sure I will feel better by sat given tHat I have been ill now for 12 days already.  Has anyone been through same/similiar situation? 

Mrs signs


----------



## poppy40

Mrs R - so sorry hun, really thought you would be lucky this time  . Is it worth testing on OTD just incase? I'm wondering if I picked a bad month for my natural one as I had a really short cycle - its so frustrating not knowing why it hasn't worked 

Persian - how are you doing? I admire your positivity - I could do with some of that at the moment! x

Blue Sky - hope all went really well today - great news you are PUPO! 

Greenie - congrats on being PUPO! That ET sounds painful!! Its bad enough normally! x

Hope71 - congrats on being PUPO too!

mrssigns - hope you're feeling better for the weekend - its a difficult decision to make

Hi to everyone else. Just thought I would post this incase anyone is looking at doing a fresh IVF cycle soon - as its a freebie, its got to be worth an application if you meet the criteria http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/?id=14889

Take care xx

/links


----------



## marmite_lover

Do you mind of I join you ladies?

We are in the middle of our 3rd FET.  The first (after freeze all because of OHSS) resulted in our darling DS who will be two in Feb.  We then had another go over Christmas which failed, so onto round 3.  

ET is planned for Wed if our embryos make it - I'm quite nervous this time as we only have three (2 day) embies plus 1 blast left.  They are planning to defrost the 3 2 day embryos tomorrow and see how they go   .  So I'll be jumping out of my skin everytime the phone rings tommorrow   

Anyway, will read back now to see where you are all up to but in the meantime  I'm so sorry to hear about the recent BFN's


----------



## Persian

Mrs Rock - I get so   when I hear of fabulous women getting BFNs. I hope you're ok. Will be thinking of you.

Persian


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh Persian, thanks.  You too x


----------



## mrssigns

Hello marmite lover
I have my fingers crossed for you and your frosties. Keep us posted.

Mrs signs


----------



## michelle1984

hi 

well et is tomorrow at 12pm it our 1 embie thaws ok to call before our time     

michellex


----------



## Georginaa

Just a quick one to say I havnt left you all.  Will catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## Blue sky

marmitelover and michelle - fingers crossed for you today!!!

Georginaa -hope you are doing okay.


----------



## marmite_lover

Thank you all.

Just had the call and only 1 of the 3 has made it.

Can't help feeling a bit disappointed but keep reminding myself that it only takes one.  Oh well what will be will be - just keeping everything crossed that it survives overnight now   

Hope all is going well for you Michelle


----------



## mrssigns

Marmite lover I have just been reading about SinGle embryo transfers and the huge benefits to mum and baby. There are loads of success stories as well.

Mrs signs


----------



## michelle1984

well our EMBIE SURVIVED       HAD ET today all went well and date of testing is 8th feb

we are both so happy      

michelle xx


----------



## Blue sky

Hello everyone

Michelle and Marmitelover - that's fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!

Marmitelover, try not to worry too much that you only have one embie. There are thousands of success stories with 1 x embie and there are loads of advantages of having singletons. Out of interest, how come they are doing FET tomorrow and not on day of defrost? 

Michelle - congats on your PUPO. did you have a 5 day old blasto transferred?


----------



## angelisey

Hi everyone.  Sorry I havent been on for ages, I've been soooooo busy with work I havent had time for anything.  

I've been trying to catch up on all the posts I've missed but there are sooooo many.... what a chatty lot you are!! 

As for me I'll hopefully be joining the  from tomorrow.  Our little ice babies are coming out to play tomorrow morning so gotta ring the clinic at 12 to see if any survive and hopefully we'll be in for ET tomorrow afternoon.  Please can you all keep everything crossed for us? xxx      

I'm now off work for a couple of weeks, things have been so stressful there lately that I couldnt have coped with it during the 2ww.  So as much as it will be boring and stuff I feel I need to devote this time to me and (hopefully) my embies once they are on board.

I'm gonna try and come on here as much as possible, however does anyone know if having the laptop on my knee can affect the embies once they are in?  I know that sounds stupid but its amazing what crosses your mind when in a desperate situation.....

Hope you are all well and taking care of yourselves x

L xxxx


----------



## michelle1984

thanks blue sky it was a day 3 embryo 7cell and intact    we just so happy that it survived the thaw process hope nxt 2wks go fast on holiday nxt week goting to do my wedding invitations so that will keep me busy  

michelle x


----------



## Blue sky

Michelle- ahhh you're getting married,that will definitely take your mind off things.Luckyyou having 2 weeks off  

Angelisey - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, it is so nerve racking but try to stay nice and relaxed  good luck  ............I too have been wondering about where to put laptop. to be on safe side, i have it to the side of me, not easy to type that way though!


----------



## Blue sky

ps michelle, your embie did v. well with the thaw!


----------



## mrssigns

Michelle wonderful news well done.

Angelisey I have my fingers and toes all crossed for you.

We will all be testing within a few days of each other.

My antibiotics are working wonders and I feel so much better. I am working on the assumption FET is on sat and have started on the ultrogeston. I actually found some studies that suggest the type of antibiotic I am on could be beneficial to ET -straws and clutching come to mind!

Mrs signs


----------



## Becki Boop

Michelle and Marmitelover - wot fantastic news!!!!!  

Good luck girlies with wot eva stage u r all at   

I have 1 frostie that will be thawed on Monday......I don't know wether to be excited or not.....can't help being teeny bit though  

Love to u all n stay poz xxx


----------



## angelisey

Good morning ladies.  Well its bad news for us im afraid.  Clinic rang this morning to tell us none of our 9 frozen embies survived the thaw.   Were so gutted and totally didnt expect that.  I thought at least one or two would survive.  They did say its very rare to have that number frozen and none to survive.  Makes me feel even worse though as if bad luck is just on our side.  

So its on to the next full cycle as soon as i have me period.  Oh what joy.

Thanks for all your kind words girls xxx


----------



## michelle1984

angelisey im so sorry


----------



## Blue sky

Oh angelisey, I am gutted for you. That is completely unheard of. Makes me wonder whether they defrosted them in the right conditions or whether they weren't of high enough grade before they were frozen - I think some clinics have a minimum of grade 3BB for blastos.... so so sorry for you


----------



## marmite_lover

Oh *angilisey*, I am so sorry  . Life is very unfair sometimes. I really hope the next few weeks passes quickly for you and that you are PUPO before you know it x

*Michelle1984* - congratulations, I'm so glad everything was okay yesterday. I hope the dreaded 2ww doesn't drag too much

Good luck for your thaws *mrs signs* and *Becki Boop* - its so nervewracking waiting for that call isn't it !! Will keep everythin crossed for you both 

How are you feeling *Blue Sky*? Are you taking it easy? I normally find the first week not too bad but go a bit  by the second! In answer to your question, I'm not really sure - would it be because they were frozen at day 2 rather than 3? TO be honest I am a bit clueless about it all - they have done the same for all 3 fets so I assumed all clinics did the same!

Well ET went well this morning so I am officialy PUPO  . DS was supposed to be at nursery this morning so was planning a nice relaxing day in front of the telly catching up on all my sky+, but the poor little man was sick this morning so he's at home with me instead. Typically he seems absoultely fine now and is tearing round the living room!!


----------



## Persian

Angelisey - sorry to hear your news. You poor thing. 
I had a OHSS batch of eggs. Have had one unsuccessful frozen cycle and have 5 embies left. I don't think they'll be anygood either. Just wish I could just get on with a fresh cycle really.
Persian


----------



## mrssigns

Oh angelisey I am so sorry - I totally did not see that coming.

Mrs signs


----------



## Becki Boop

angelisey I am so sorry, I hope you r ok poppet


----------



## Blue sky

Angelisey sending you more virtual hugs  

Marmite lover, congrats on PUPO.....thanks, for asking how I'm doing. I had 5 day old ET Monday so technically today, my embie would have been implanting into my womb. My lining was 13.2mm when they did the transfer... I haven't had any implantation bleeding although I know not everyone gets that... I have been off work this week and yes it is boring not doing much - I'm normally such an energetic person...watched lots of tv and sent a few work emails..... planning to go back in on Friday.

Mrs signs - hope antibiotics are doing what they should be doing!


----------



## mrssigns

Hi blue sky you sound very rested. Well done. Are you going to hold out for the full two weeks or will you test early?
Mt clinic last time gave me a test date 3 weeks after FET - I had to test before that date thouGh but I did hold out for 2 weeks.

The antibiotics are working like a dream. Still not well but feeling better with every tablet.

MrS signs


----------



## Blue sky

Mrs signs - just reading through your history on your footer and it's amazing. can't believe that you had so many eggs and so many fertilised., lucky you! Glad antibiotics are kicking in


AFM, no i'm going to be good and not test early - Thats the plan anyway


is anyone testing before me i,e before 4th feb??


----------



## lyns76

Hi girls,

Sorry to hear that some of you have had some bad news in the last few days, it is such a hard journey and my thoughts are with you.

I had my FET to day so am now PUPO.
Not the best of news for me though.  I had three embs left from our last succesfull cycle, unfortunately one didnt survive, i lost 1 cell and the other lost three cells.  The embreologist said that one is still a grade 2 (grade 1 is the best) and every chance of it continuing now it's in the right enviroment although no guarantee but the other isnt that good and they usualy wouldnt have bothered transferring it but he did say i may as well as it wont have any impact on how well the other one does.

So for me it isnt the best of news, it is the worst we have done on a FET but i suppose thats the risk with thawing and it is a little disapointing as they were all good embreos before being frozen.
I actually feel ok about the whole thing though, it is a natural FET with no drugs etc so havent had to put any effort into this cycle at all and its all been so smooth and happened really fast.  From the beginning i have not expected it to work and in a way i feel better knowing it may not work because of the quality of the embs.....i think it is so much harder when we get a BFN when the embs have been good quality and all hopes are pinned on it.

So to be honest i am in an ok mood about it all and will look forward to starting a new fresh cycle in the future if it doesnt work.

Good luck to you all   

Lyns xx


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

Persian - Someone having a baby and you feeling made up for them but jealous is a horrible feeling isnt, I believe IVF makes us that way!!     

Mrs Rock - Hope you are coping well   

Mrssigns - Good Luck for your forthcoming ET.  Glad those tablets are making you feel better   

Angelisey - Really Sorry your embies didnt make it through the thaw Hun    

Bluesky, Marmite Lover, Michelle, Lyns - Well Done on all being PUPO!! Thinking of you all
            

Becki Boop - Good Luck for tyour thaw on Monday     

AFM - Re-tested on OTD but no change. We have booked a holiday for April/May before oing anymore IVF jut couldnt face another BFN right now. But I feel good considering what I've just came through. Few more days off then back to work on Monday.  Thank you all for your support during my recent tx.

As for those Ladies just got BFN, unfortunatley we may meet up on another tread when we are due to test. Thats bad and good really isnt it.

And Hello to those I havnt mentioned; Prickleyhedgehog, Poppy, flame, Sam, Hope


----------



## Hope71

Hi all,

Georgina, a holiday sounds like a great idea, you need to get off this treadmill & remember what it feels like to be 'normal' again.

Good luck Lyn, it's a cliche but so true, that it only takes one.  

BlueSky, I'm not really sure when my OTD is, had blasto ET on 24/01, think that it might be the 05/01 which is 12 days after. SHould probably ring the clinic and find out   I also am at home, trying to take it easy and finding it quite tricky, think cabin fever is setting in.

AFM - been listening to Zita West relaxation CD religiously every day & trying to stay as positive as possible, but can't help giggling at some points in it though. No symptoms at all but have given up trying to second guess every little twinge & trying to go with the flow.

Lots of love to you all.

xxxx


----------



## Blue sky

Lyn - I don't think you have bad news. It is totally normal for embies to lose a few cells in the thawing process. you've done very well to get this far!

Georgina - glad you booked a well deserved holiday... i did the same thing last year after our bfn.

hope71 - your dates sound  about right. i had a 5 day transfer and my otd is 12 days after


afm -  going back to work tomorrow which is a good thing as it will take my mind off things... felt a bit disappointed this morning as i haven't had any signs of implantation bleeding..

take care ladies


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi ladies, 

Laptop being silly so just a quick one.

Lots of hugs to BFNs. Life really does suck sometimes.

On that note, thought I was doing really well holding it all togther in this 2ww (5days post FET) but today has been the most horrible day. Our beloved furbaby (cat) has been off his food and has lost some weight. I couldn't bare to see him not eating so I took him to the Vets at 4pm today and at 5 pm DH and I had to go and say our goodbyes (i have tears streaming down my face as I type this). He was our little bambino and I feel so terribly sad and I miss him already. The house feels so empty and quiet. I've had to pack his things away as its so upsetting. Why is life so s****y sometimes. My poor little cat looked so poorly but at least he's in a better place now.

Sorry for the downer ladies.

Greenie x


----------



## angelisey

Aw Greenie sending you big hugs hunny.  I know you must be heartbroken, they are like one of the family arent they.  I have a dog and if anything happened to him I'd be a mess.  He's my 'baby' xx  

Try and keep ur chin up sweetie and just think he's in a good place now chasing the mice with all his pals


----------



## angelisey

Good evening Ladies, hope you are all well.  

I have a question.

As you all know, none of my 9 embies survived the thaw yesterday.    I was just wondering if anyone knows why this may have happened or what causes it?  I'm really just trying to get my head around it after being on the meds for 4 weeks, was all ready to go to the clinic for ET then got the call.  I was so flabbergasted, in fact I still am.  I just want to know WHY! After the clinic assured us that 50% of them should survive..... then poof... none... all gone.  I just dont understand...

Sorry for the 'me' post... just havin a bad day.


----------



## LCK

Hi

I recently underwent my first (and only as we have no embryos left) FET and my period arrived today. This was a natural cycle and I just wondered whether it was usual on a natural cycle to have no cyclogest or other progesterone booster.

Spent a long time crying today then pulled myself together - we are very lucky in that our first ICSI was successful and I have a beautiful daughter. But I did so want her to have a brother or sister.

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blue sky

Evening ladies

Greeniebop - so sorry to hear about your cat. I can imagine how heartbroken you are feeling right now. And it all seemed to happen so quickly... I have 2 cats of my own and know how dear they are to my heart... you need to think that now he is in cat heaven, it a better, pain free place right now... 

Angelisey- I am so gutted for you, the odds of that happening are so so slim.... at our clinic, they say 30% don't survive the thaw.. they only freeze them when they are minimum grade 3BB...I wonder whether they thawed them in the right conditions??! or it may just be very bad luck.... either way, I would see if you can get a full explanation from the clinic.....


Any ladies how had FET this week, have you any symptoms? I have nothing...

xxx


----------



## Blue sky

LCK Mine is a medicated FET so  I really don't know...sorry to here that your period arrived although make sure you do a pregnancy test anyway, just in case...


----------



## minniemort

LCK - I have just done a natural FET and had no progesterone in 2ww, I too thought this was unusual as I've read so many others having it even on a natural cycle. I'm at Jessops and the nurse told me as I have regular 26-28 day cycles and my hormone tests are all normal I didn't need any as my body would naturally produce all it needed.

I go back for blood test tomorrow as I had a very low HCG level on OTD yesterday but AF has started this evening so I too was wondering if it might be a different outcome if I'd had progesterone in 2ww as something definately started happening for me to have any HCG level at all? Feeling quite low at min  

Lea x


----------



## lyns76

Greeniebop - so sorry to hear your news, i know exactly how you feel.  We lost our lovely boxer dog on the same night that i gave birth to my son.  I was in hospital at the time and i never got to say goodbye so i broke my heart coming home with my baby and not having her there to welcome us.  We knew she was dying and she did manage to hold on longer than expected, eventually she passed away in her sleep lying next to my hubby.  I guess if you are anything like me pets are like my children and i would do anything for them.  i am sure she had a fantastic life and just be a peace knowing how loved she was xxxx 


Angelisy - hope you are feeling a little better, i imagine that it has been such a shock for you but i honestly wouldnt beat yourself up about it by trying to think too much about why it happened.  Have a follow up consultation and ask as many questions as you can with regards to the thawing process, be kind to yourself and make sure you get all the answers, i am thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lyns76

minnimort, sorry about how you are feeling at the mo   

On all my neg cycles i have always bled before test date, my cycles are 25 to 26 days.

I had a natural FET yesterday and i could kick myself because i really wanted to have the progesterone support but i left it too late, having said that my clinic didnt even mention it.
I will be starting testing early though because if it is negative there is no way on earth that i will make it to test date without bleeding !!

Hope your dream comes true in the very near future,

Lyns xx


----------



## minniemort

Lyns,

Thank you for your reply. It doesn't feel like it at min but I will pull myself up and start again.

Congrats on being PUPO and fingers crossed for your 2ww going smoothly and your   at the end of it   . I will def be asking for cyclogest support in next 2ww.

Good luck  &   x


----------



## lyns76

Thats the spirit, dont give up, your turn is just around the corner.

Are you moving on to a fresh cycle next?

Lyns xx


----------



## minniemort

Yes I have a follow up appt next thursday, I didn't have a good feeling when they told me to go back for 2nd blood test so made follow up and was lucky to get a cancellation or would be waiting until end of March then who knows how long until we could actually start!
Our time will come...hopefully sooner rather than later  

Lea x


----------



## utb

Minniemort I am also at Jessops having a natural FET I went for my scan Thurday and was told I would need to start with the progersterone bullets but I asked if I could have the injection instead and she said yes my cycles are regular and are around 25-26 days maybe you should ask them at your follow up why you didnt have to take anything to boost your levels I dont know about you but I am not very confident about Jessops there are a few ladies on the Jessops page if you want to join us that are all going through or have gone through treatment.

x x x x


----------



## minniemort

Hi utb,

I'm def going armed with lots of questions, especially about not having any progesterone support. This is the 2nd time I've had low HCG on 1st test then nothing at 2nd! Do you mind me asking are you self funded? This was an NHS funded cycle and wondering if I'd have been given something if I was self funded. I'm not feeling as confident with them after this. Hopefully my follow up will change that. I will join you all on Jessops page if you don't mind  xxx


----------



## utb

We are self funded I have had progesterone through both my cycles the second time my HCG level was 10 so they said something had happened but had stopped.

See you on the Jessops page.

x x x x


----------



## marmite_lover

*lyns76* - I felt just the same as you on Tuesday when I found out only one had made it. It had lost 3 cells but gained one back overnight and like yours is a grade 2. The logical part of me thinks there can't be a great chance this cycle, but on the other hand these things

*Georginaa* - hope you have a nice relaxing holiday, it'll be just what you need to recharge your batteries and get yourself ready for the next round.

*Hope* - I listened to an IVF CD the first time round and it always made me giggle 

*Blue Sky* - I really wouldn't be despondant about not seeing any signs of implantation yet. For what its is worth, when I got a positive on our 1st FET (with what was originally a twin pregnancy) I didn't have a single symptom in the whole two weeks, never mind implantation bleed. I couldn't have felt less pregnant! I couldn't believe it when the test showed positive. I know how difficult this 2ww is though - its impossible not to analyse every twinge or lack of! Am thinking of you  

*Greeniebop* - I am so sorry to hear about your poor little furbaby 

*Angelisey* - it is completely understandable that you still feel in shock about it all and want answers. Out of interest, did the clinic offer any possible explanations? 

*LCK* - so sorry to hear AF arrived 

*Minimort* - I sorry your feeling so low at the moment  . I'm glad its not too long until your follow up though. I find all the waiting around between and during cycles one of the hardest parts of the whole treatment malarky.

*mrssigns* - how are you feeling now. Is it all go for tomorrow?

*Beckiboop* - not long to go now hun. Keeping everything crossed for your little frostie

*Persian* - DS was from a batch of OHSS eggs so try not to lose heart. I know what you mean about wanting to get on witha fresh cycle though.

Hello to *michelle1984*, *utb* and anyone else I have missed xx


----------



## mrssigns

Hello ladies
I am on my blackberry at the moment Andd struggling to catch up with what has happened to whom. So forgive the lack of names.

Angelisey my thoughts have been with you a lot. I would definitely ask for an explainAtion as I have never heard of so many little frosties not making it - not that I know that much but I thought the general rule was to expect 1/3 not to make it. 

To all the ladies on the 2ww - don't worry if you have no symptoms I was convinced I would know when I was pregnant and I did not have a clue with my daughter. My first symptoms arrived in week 5.

For those ladies whose levels are not holding up. My thoughts are with you.

Blue sky it is a good job I have so many eggs I am not sure I could go through stimulation again it was so awful.

I am at the airport waiting for my flight to prague. I am staying at the clinic which will be great. I have 2 days of relaxation ahead of me. Well once I have got past the dreaded defrost and the transFer tom morning EeeeeEKkkkkk. Fingers and toes are crossed.

Mrs signs


----------



## Blue sky

Mrs Signs - good luck for tomorrow morning and for a successful ET! 2 days relaxation afterwards sounds perfect


----------



## mrssigns

Hello ladies

How is everyone feeling?

Thaw went well - all 3 made it and went to blasts (they had been frozen on day 4 for some reason I thought they had been frozen on day 5). I could have had all 3 back but was advised that the chances of triplets was too high (I should be so lucky). Anyway they said they could refreeze one (something I did not realise you could do) so on that basis I went for 2. I saw them on the screen snuggled close together and they looked perfect.

So on to stage 4 and the dreaded wait. Anyone have any symptoms yet (real or imaginary)?

oh by the way I went on itunes before I left and down loaded a fertility hypnotherapy cd - sorry not by a computer so can't give you name but I searched "fertility". It is great and does refer to ivf. If nothing else it has made me very very calm. I have had great success with hypnotherapy in the past so hoping it will work again.

Mrs signs


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi Mrs Signs - thats great news. I didn't realise they could re-freeze either. Thats an extra bit of happy news for you.

I have sore boobs, bloated tummy - all courtesy of cyclogest me thinks. I have bought my first response tests. OTD is Wed but think we are going to hold off until the weekend as DH is away that evening so either way we won't be together.

How are the rest of you doing? x


----------



## mrssigns

Hi greeniebob it could be the drugs or it could be something else! Who knows? Gosh you have willpower if you are going to test 3 days past your OTD. Send some in the post to me I will need all the help I can get to reach my OTD without testing early.

Mrs signs


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

I am desperate to test today but know its too early. I really don't know if we'll hold off until the weekend, if we do at least we'll know for sure what the outcome is.


----------



## Blue sky

Hello Ladies

Marmitelover - thanks for your kind words about no symptoms. 

I still don't have any symptoms (except a bit teary today), it so hard to know what to think!! this waiting is dreadful....I don't know what to do with myself.

Mrs Signs - WOOHOO well done you on your PUPO.  I didn't know they could refreeze embies either. So now you have 2 on board, I have everything crossed for you... let me know the name of the itunes cd when you get chance!

Greeniebop - I know what you mean about testing with DH so well done to you if you can resist the temptation to test on wednesday. I think you are the next one out of us ladies to be testing!!!! 
 

xxxx


----------



## mrssigns

Hi blue sky

You have reminded me of something. In those first weeks when I was pregnant with my daughter I had no symptoms but I did keep crying - at the time I put it down to stress as was about to have an operation on my fibroids (operation was due on the wed and tested posted the thursday before when I realised  I was late).

I will post cd name when I get back to surrey tomorrow.

Mrs signs


----------



## Blue sky

Hi Mrs Signs - ooh well I hope the crying is a good thing. I normally get it a week before AF arrives so i didn't know if it was that...

Will look out for your post tomorrow. have a good journey back and keep warm it's freezing here!!!!


----------



## michelle1984

hi

hope everyone is well

have any other PUPO girls having any symptoms yet? i had my embryo put back on tuesday and have been having cramps and bit teary today feels different form first ET not sure if im looking into it too much  

does anyone know when a 3day old embryo would implant

thanks michelle xx


----------



## Blue sky

Hi Michelle - cramps at your stage sound very good!


... if you had a day 3 transfer then i think you will follow the following

tues - ET 3 day old
wed 4 days old
thurs blasto
fri hatching
saturday implantation -so cramping today for you sounds very good to me


hope that helps


----------



## mrssigns

Hi michelle

I have no idea about implantation but symptoms sound good!

Mrs signs


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi everyone

Mrs Signs well done on your et going well, bet your really pleased well done, try and rest and put your feet up as much as you can.

Congratulations to all others who are pupo too, have my fingers crossed for you all and we have lots of bfp to come.

Take care all. 

Sam xx


----------



## mrssigns

Thanks sam. I am elated. How are you feeling?


----------



## michelle1984

bluesky thanks very much for the info   here's hoping u rite xxxx


----------



## Blue sky

Michelle I hope so too  they are the timescales that our clinic told me!


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Morning all

Im feeling well thank you Mrs Signs, soo hope im pupo this time tuesday like yourself as fingers crossed our little embries thaw out well tomorrow for et, hope your feeling ok? xx

Hope everyone is good? 

Went out for the most gorgeous indian last night with db, it was the best!!

Think im going to make some quiche today yummy yummy not made one for years and a chocolate cake for my bf to take to work as they loved it last time i did one and have had an order for another one....

Have a good day all.

Sam xx


----------



## mrssigns

good luck tomorrow sam. How many are you having thawed?
I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Mrs signs


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi Ladies
I am afraid i haven't posted on this thread for a while, it was all moving too fast for me, i don't often get to post due ti hectic worklife   
but.....i am hoping for some advice/ reassurance....
I have been down regging with buserylin for 3 weeks, and taking progynova for almost 2 weeks, due for FET wed 9 Feb, last scan should be next fri but.....
This morning have noticed some blood stained mucous upon wiping, really sorry for   
I know that the progynova is really just the mini pill, and i did have spotting when i took that all those years ago....
Anyone have any experience of this? 
Sending lots of    and promise to be a better poster in future
'Lil one


----------



## Wease

Hi All
Could do with some moral support! Not very good at communicating but currently struggling with the roller coaster..
I had a FET on 21st so half way thru the wait though the hospital have booked my test on 7th so over 2 weeks later!!
I had 2 transfered both 8 cell when frozen though on thawing were 5 and 4 cell. I also had a very difficult transfer due to my complex anatomy!! (very painful). The consultant after instantly talked of the next transfer making me feeling she didn't believe it was going to work this time.
I am trying to stay positive but... There is always hope...
The embryos were day 3 when do you think I could risk a home test?
Wease


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Oh thank you Mrssigns, clinic said they will defrost 2 first of all (only have 3 altogether) and see how they go and if we lose one or two of them they will defrost the last one, going to have my fingers and toes crossed too, just hope we get at least one.

Sam xx


----------



## Blue sky

Hello Ladies
How's everyone doing?

Greeniebop - have you resisted the temptation to test early? any signs/symptoms yet?


Sam - hoping your embies thaw well for you tomorrow  

Mrs Signs  - hope you're doing well and had safe journey back to UK.

Hello Lilone - I think spotting can be a side effect of the drugs although I didn't get any... I would definitely give your clinic  a call tomorrow and let them know. if it is only spotting, it does not sound like anything too bad though to me....

Wease - sorry to hear that you have had a tough time. You have done really well to get this far though so try to keep your chin up!! Don't forget PUPO! It's a long old wait isn't it....
I'm sorry but I don't know about OTDs but that does seem like one extra day to me.... mine was a 5 day blast on 24th and test date is 4th feb.


AFM - still no symptoms!! bought tampons and pregnancy test kit today. bet the lady in boots was a bit confused! Roll on friday.


hows everyone else doing?
xxx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Thanks for the reassurance, Blue Sky
Will have everything crossed for you on Friday   
'Lil one


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Thank you Bluesky, appreciate it.  Hope your feeling ok and hope you get a bfp on Friday x

Jack, hope your ok, please dont blame yourself for any of this, test again tomorrow, you will get your little dream soon x

Fingers crossed for all taking tests this week and having ec and et xx

Sam xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi bluesky - not tested yet!!! Sore boobies but Cramping yesterday and today so am guessing that can't be a good sign. Been feeling really tired and lightheaded with a bit of a headache today. Feeling really negative today and am convinced it's going to he a BFN for us  

Hope the rest of you are ok and full of PMA, if you have any spare I could do with some  

X


----------



## Blue sky

Oh Greeniebop don't despair. I know exactly what you're going through and feel too that it hasn't worked for me. I have the opposite to you and have no symptoms whatsoever.. i have read loads of posts of women who get cramping, lower ab pain and have a BFP and also loads of women who have no symptoms at all and still get a BFP.....chin up, not long to go now, and remember you are PUPO !!!


    

xxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Thanks, it's the end of the 2ww that's the hardest! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## lyns76

Hi greeniebob,

I have lots of cramps today too, also got bad lower back, i only bent over yesterday to pick a toy up and it started killing.
I honestly dont think this will work for me as embs arent the best due to the thaw but please dont you despair.

When i has a BFP with my son i had the usual af pains and pmt and was totaly covinced that my period was on its way, i felt the same as any other month !

I will be testing early anyway as i have had a natural FET and my cles are always around 25 days so it its negative there is no way on earth that i will make it to test date !  I think i would rather know than just get the bleeding appear.
I am fully expecting for it to take a few attemps again (if it does work) and i know how lucky i am to have my son, so all in all i am quite prepared for a BFN (at the moment!)

Best of luck to you and all the other ladies,

Lyns xx


----------



## lyns76

god my spelling is so bad.....must use spell check !!


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi ladies!  Hope u r all ok?  

I had my frostie thawed out today and guess wot it worked and its quality was as good as b4 the freeze - I am so excited and totally shocked. Thank you so much for all ur poz vibes, it obvously worked LOL!!  

Just read some of ur posts and I also have a reg 28 day cycle and i was told to do a HRT cycle with extra progesterone injections - I did my own research and requested this and they agreed it was a good idea, but didn't suggest it to me - so please always say if u think something cud help u xxx

Good luck everybody, I hope, i have given some of u more hope, like u did for me


----------



## michelle1984

becki boop well done on the thaw     

hows all the PUPO girls Any symptoms yet

michelle xx


----------



## LCK

Thank you for your responses and sorry to bowl in last week without an introduction at all - how rude. 

I was in a bit of a state. I still did the pregnancy test on Saturday which was like a second kick in the teeth - while I knew the outcome there was a tiny twinkle of hope left behind waiting to be extinguished.

Minniemort, I did ask the nurses at Barts and they said that progesterone is naturally produced, but since they knew that we had thawed all our embryos the extra progesterone might have seen us through. I think I went into FET a little bit naively and didn't take enough control or push things myself, if anyone is reading this and planning to do it I would say please please be fully armed and know what you want so that you can ask the right questions in advance (not when its too late like me)

Am being positive though from now on and have stopped walking around weeping - will see what happens if there is a next time.

Wease - my first (successful) embryo transfer when I had ICSI was very painful and difficult and a horrid experience - extra Drs called in while I had my legs up - but it did produce my DD. So don't be disheartened by that, second one was a breeze and BFN.

Good luck to everyone still waiting and hooray for all of those of you who have been successful. And for those of you who have had BFNs, I send you lots of love and hugs and cups of tea and big chocolate biscuits.

LCK


----------



## mrssigns

Well done on the thaw becki boop. Are you now pupo or is that tom? 

Sam hope the thaw is going well.

No symptoms from me but I am only on day 3. But I am still calm. It is definitely the end of the 2ww that is the worse so not sure what I will be like next week.

To everyone that is convincing themselves it has not worked try and stay neutral if not hopeful. However much you might think it hasn't worked you don't know till you test.

Fingers and toes crossed for everyone.
Mrs signs


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi Ladies
Great work Becki Boop   

LCK glad you're getting there   

Hi to everyone else, there are soooo many of you but sending    to everyone!

'Lil one


----------



## Blue sky

Evening ladies!!

Wow a lot of action on hear this afternoon....

Becki Boop - big congrats on your successful thaw!!!

Greeniebop- how you doing? are you still cramping??

Mrs signs - sounds like all going beautifully for you and you are nice and relaxed 

LCK - poor youm sounds like you have had a tough few days...make sure you take time out after this and try to  switch off for a little bit....

Lyns - so you're going to test early then... what date are you going to test

Everyone else, hope you are bearing up okay??
  

As for me, well still nothing, no signs, feel completely normal... come on friday, the waiting is awful

xxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi girls

Hows everyone doing? 

We had the et today and all went well yepee, hospital phoned this morning to say they took two out to thaw and both survived, was quite tearful phoning db to let him know (he was at work and had to travel back to come to transfer) but they were tears of joy and still got one frostie left so we are really happy, didnt realise how nervous id be waiting for that phone call this morning!!  Thank you for all your supportive posts, just pray we get a great result on the test day - 14th Feb...

Just been chilling this afternoon, even dosed off for an hour which ive not done in an afternoon in a long time.

Hope everyone else whos had ec/et/scans today went well.

Sam xx


----------



## Becki Boop

Hiya...again!  thanks so much 4 all ur good wishes  

Mrssigns - not sure wot pupo or tom means? 

Lil one - just read ur post about spotting and best thing is to phone the experts - I didnt spot, but I know u can, but I wud mention it.  

Samuel Jackson - so happy for u, I also had the call this morning....phew we were lucky


----------



## Blue sky

Sam - woohoo well done you. Bet you're over the moon. Now take plenty of time to relax and chill out.

Becki boop - PUPO=Pregnant until proven otherwise and Tom = tomorrow
hope that helps


----------



## Becki Boop

Bluesky = thank u for translation   still not sure if I am PUPO lol!! I guess so   

How's things 4 u?


----------



## Blue sky

You have to believe you are PUPO, positive mental attitude makes a big difference I believe anyway.

I woke up feeling anxious - a real sinking feeling on my chest. I am scared now of AF arriving. Went to work today and felt better as that took my mind off things....  This   is horrid...have no symptoms

Say no to AF   no to AF


----------



## Hope71

Way to go on all the PUPO's, sure must be due some BFP's soon.

The 2nd week is Deffo the worse, Bluesky I too woke up this morning with a sinking feeling & have been having strange cramp like pains which felt like AF was coming, but trying to stay positive. So many women I know have had no symptoms and not a clue they were pregnant at this stage.

So, am trying to distract myself.

To all the ladies testing soon, sending you the most positive of vibes. We can do this. Greeniebop, have everything crossed for you hun.

Keep believing.

Xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Still having cramping on and off and odd twinges around bellybutton?! No spotting or bleeding. Hate the end of the 2ww!


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Becki boop - thank you, really happy for you too, we were lucky, lets just hope the luck stays with us, got to be positive xx

Blue sky - thank you, yes were over the moon, im resting alright, ive done nothing all afternoon which isnt like me! Got my fingers crossed for you for Thursday - say NO to AF....xx

Greeniebop and Hope - fingers crossed for you both xx

Wishing all others who are on the 2ww/ec/et lots and lots of luck.

Think im going to treat myself to fish and chips for tea...

Sam xx


----------



## mrssigns

Hi Ladies

The hypnotherapy CD i referred to last week is by Erick Brown and is called Natural Fertility Hypnotherapy.  It is very relaxing.

Mrs Signs


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Thanks hope. Looks like I'm next up for testing! Am scared. We so want this (as do you all) but I have no idea. It feels different from last time around but that means very little in this game.

Hope you are all keeping well and warm. It's freezing down here in Devon. Have feet on radiators!

X


----------



## Blue sky

Thanks Mrs Signs - couldn't find it on Amazon but then looked at iTunes and they had several different versions!! Will get DH to download

Hope - glad it's not just me who's having sinking feelings. I feel fine now thankfully.

Greeniebop - hang in there, not long to go now for you!!!

Sam - hope you enjoyed your tasty treat tonight, yum yum.


----------



## Becki Boop

Bluesky - u must stay poz too   not long to wait, try n stay calm....I find readin a good book n gettin some good movies in, cake etc LOL....basically anything to distract yourself....the 2ww is a total mare     u can do it!!    

Hang in there girlies


----------



## Blue sky

this is horrid aghhhh hate the 2WW!!

Back hurts today, but more middle of back rather than lower. Also tummy has that 'heavy' feeling....just hoping this is not a sign that AF is on the way.....


How's everyone else?

Greeniebop- how you feeling? you going to test tonmorrow!!


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi Bluesky - we are going to test on Thursday!!! Have no idea what the outcome will be but have everything crossed. Take care hon. Not long for you. I've had AF type feeling but on another thread people say that can be ligaments and uterus stretching - who knows! x


----------



## lyns76

Hi all,

My test date is next Wednesday but i should know by the weekend it its worked or not.
I usualy start spotting on day 24 then full blood on day 25 or 26..........day 24 for me is Thursday   
I have been having AF pains since Sunday and have got the usual pmt symptoms, i did think i was holding it together but it all got a bit much today and i had a good old cry.
isnt it funny how we analise all the pains and discomfort during the 2 week wait, i am sure i have more pains during treatment tww than i do on a normal cycle  
I cant even blame any drugs this time as it's completely natural FET.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and really hope to see some BFP's from you all.   

I just know it hasnt worked for me but i wont be giving up !!!!

Love to you all,

Lyns xxxxx


----------



## Blue sky

Thanks ladies for your kind words  Hang in there, not long now....only a few more sleeps.

Thought we needed a bit of cheering up, these last few posts have been really sad...Lyns76, sorry to hear that you in particular have been really upset. It is such a rollercoaster of a ride, unless anyone has been through this, they simply won't understand....

Greeniebop - hoping your pains are your uterus stretching 

Take a look at this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=254643.0, FET really does work so don't give up ladies!!


----------



## Hope71

Thanks for posting that Bluesky, it has really boosted my spirits, glad to see that it can & does happen. 

Stay strong & Keep the faith.

Xxx


----------



## Becki Boop

Thanks Bluesky, that was a really cool post


----------



## Blue sky

Evening ladies!

Getting period type pains on and off, front of tummy, not really painful, but a bit crampy. Back is fine...really hope this isn't AF on its way

I am very tempted to test one day early, tomorrow.......so Greeniebop, I may be joining you

how's everyone else? any symptoms?

Does anyone know when AF is due to arrive for FET? I know when your eggs are harvested, it is exactly 14 days after the harvest, what is the timescale for FET for AF arriving!


----------



## lyns76

hi girls,
Hope you are all doing ok.

I have tested today, it was a natural FET for me and due to start my period on Friday, just as i expected its a BFN   

It is only 7 days past transfer but 10 days past my ovulation so i am pretty sure that it will be accurate.

Please dont loose faith in it all, it does work for lots of people. As i said before my embs didnt thaw too well so i am sure that this is the reason for it failing.
I am lucky to already have a son from my third fresh ICSI so i honestly mean it when i say that i would rather think that someone that hasnt already got a child have their BFP than me have another.

Wishing you all the luck in the world,

Lyns xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

I'm so sorry lyns. What an amazing and selfless thing to say. You truly are a special lady.

Happy to have the company bluesky but wait till otd, get an accurate result.

Am so nervous. Heart says it's worked head says it hasn't. Let's hope heart wins but if it doesn't...there are people out there going through worse things.

Sweet dreams everyone and please keep your fingers crossed for me and I promise to return the favour. Xxx


----------



## lyns76

All the best greeniebop      

Really hope it's a lovely BFP for you !!

Lyns xx


----------



## michelle1984

greeniebop         for you tomorrow

blue sky  same for you too if u decide to test         

Lyns sorry 2 hear your news   are you going to test again to be sure?

how r all other pupo girls?

im 8 days into 2ww still getting odd cramps but not much else so hoping it goes our way          

michelle x


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

BFN for us. Devastated as thought it had worked x


----------



## michelle1984

Greeniebop - I'm so sorry            

michelle xxx


----------



## michelle1984

well im losing my PMA had slight blood when at the toilet im 9dats after 3 day transfer does anyone think if i done a test that it would be acurate?          

michelle


----------



## marmite_lover

I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN's lyns76 and Greenie    

I know there is nothing I can say that will make it any better at the moment, but I am thinking of you...

Michelle1984 - I'm sorry to hear you aren't feeling very positive at the mo.  Its so hard not knowing what is going on inside us isn't it   .  Not sure about the test - its probably best not too as it is still quite early so if it is a BFN, you wont know if it is genuine or just too early.  Having said all that I know I would probably cave in if it was me - infact tested day 9 last time    so ignore me!

How are you doing Blue Sky and all the other PUPO ladies?

No symptoms at all for me - in fairness I didn't have any when I did a BFP but it somehow feels different this time, so not holding out much hope.  In fact I'm already planing my next cycle - we're thinking of going to Cyprus this time so at least we will get a nice break out it all!

xx


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi everyone  

Really sorry to hear about the BFN's....thinking of u Greeniebop and Lyns, I hope u r ok, its always such a shock finding out the news even when we know the odds, it makes it no easier a journey  

Michelle1984 - I would try not to test...like Marmitelover, I prob would though too    Try not too though, for most of us it would b too early for the pee sticks to give an accurate reading     

BlueSky - did u decide to test?  Did u get n answer to ur question about wen AF is due after FET?  I too have lower cramping and had sore lower back last night, but now its ok!    I am now 3 days post FET   
Luv to all xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Oh Greeniebop and Lyns, I am so so sorry about your BFN. Lyns, I know you had natural FET, but it still does seem very early to me to be testing even if you do have a short menstrual cycle. It is not all over until the fat lady sings so I just wonder whether you need to hang in their for a bit.....Greeniebop, I am really sorry, you seemed to be sailing through this and I really thought it would work out for you......so sorry ladies....  

Sorry ladies, I was too scared to test today so am leaving it now until OTD tomorrow.

Does anyone know what happens with AF on a medicated cycle? I am normally 32 days which would mean she would arrive sunday, but is it all different with FET?

Michelle, is it brown/light pink, or bright red?


----------



## Blue sky

Meant to say, all morning felt normal. This afternoon odd period type symptoms that come and go and don't last long.

Beckiboop -lower cramping at your stage don't sound like anything to worry about at your stage. If you had a blasto, then it could be implantation movements....


----------



## michelle1984

blue sky  it was slightly brown first  now very light orange when wiping so sorry for tmi 

thanks everyone x


----------



## Blue sky

Michelle - just try and keep your feet up and relax as much as you can. If it's light at this stage, then try not to worry about, spotting is  totally normal. Are you medicated or natural? how long is your cycle normally?


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Good luck bluesky. 

Sorry lyns. 

Marmite - we went to Cyprus twice for treatment and were really happy x


----------



## poppy40

Greeniebop - I'm so so sorry for your BFN hun. Have been   you'd get good news - its so unfair. Take care of yourself & DH  

Good luck to all the PUPO ladies   and to everyone having treatment soon.

xx


----------



## michelle1984

hi bluesky im medicated fet and my cycle is normally 30 days started D/R an 23/12/10 had a bleed on 30/12/10 which lasted 3 days

hope it goes your way tomorrow xxx

Ps made a mistake with date x


----------



## Blue sky

Oh Michelle, it seems to early for you to bleed, you still have 5 more days until OTD....


Greeniebop - I am thinking of you, make sure that you take time to relax and recover. Sending you a big virtual hug   hope you have someone with you and  DH is back soon from business trip.


----------



## lyns76

Hi ladies,

greeniebop my heart goes out to you, know eaxactly how you are feeling.  please stay strong and dont give up hope, as i have said before it took me a good few attempts to get my son and sometimes its hard to think that it will ever happen but it can and it does work.  Give yourslf time to get over this horrid feeling and go for a follow up, i always thinks it helps to have something to focus on and to get some answers, be proud of yourself for giving it your best shot. x

hope everyone else is doing ok and holding it together during this TWW x

as for me, period pains getting a lot stronger so i am sure the witch will arrive tomorrow, just want it over with now so i can book my follow up.  Got loads of questions to ask, i am thinking of perhaps ding egg share ICSI if i can would be nice to think that i may be able to help another couple also achieve their dreams.

Lots of love,

Lyns xx


----------



## Blue sky

It's a   for me. I am doing ok. Will go into work this afternoon. 

Going to take a month or two off to recover and then give ICSI another go. Tonight I shall enjoy a large glass of wine with DH.

You have all been a great help on this rollercoaster of a journey -! Good luck everyone!


----------



## michelle1984

bluesky im so sorry for your news      enjoy your glass of wine (or bottle lol) xxxx

michelle xxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Oh Bluesky really sorry to hear its not good news, really do feel for you, but please stay positive and you will get that little dream, just another hurdle to go over and you'll hopefully be there.  Dont blame you and dh having a glass of wine, enjoy every bit of it - i'd have more than the one.... You take care of yourself and keep your hopes up xx

Greeniebop - sorry its not good, sending you lots of hugs xx

Good luck to everyone else on ec/et/scans today and hope all those of 2ww are doing ok x

Sam xx


----------



## mrssigns

So sorry blue sky.

Mrs signs


----------



## marmite_lover

I'm so sorry too Blue Sky     

Enjoy the wine - I'd get a takeaway too, you deserve it!

All joking aside, as others have said, you will get there hun and all this will seem like a distant dream x


----------



## Blue sky

Ladies, thank you so much for your support, your kind and in some cases, funny words. You have been a real lifeline to me over the last few weeks.


----------



## Becki Boop

Bluesky - so sorry to hear ur news today    Enjoy that wine tonight and thank you for being a lovely buddie on here!    I wish u all the best for your next treatment hun.  Lots of luv xxx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Sending you lots of hugs bluesky - really sorry xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Thanks Greeniebop and Beckiboop!

I called the clinic and they said I had to wait 2 bleeds before starting a cycle again so will be starting around mid/late April. This time I think I will be on Short Protocol ICSI as I had OHSS last time with the long protocol. I stopped all the drugs today and my period should arrive in the next few days, although they said that with some women, it can take 3 weeks to come back!


----------



## Blue sky

PS I'm 25 minutes away from my first taste of wine since 24th Dec!! Don't get jealous


----------



## Becki Boop

BlueSky - I am sooooooo jealous!  Enjoy!!   xxxx

Hope AF comes ASAP, but not tonight!!


----------



## lyns76

Hi all, 

Bluesky so sorry to hear its negative for you this time but please have faith and believe that your turn is just around the corner. x
I am out of the game this time too, started spotting this morning just as i expected...at least i know my cycles are bloody regular!  I was expecting it, just couldnt see me being lucky enough for it to happen again for me easily.  i had a good cry this morning but somehow managed to hold it together for work although i didnt speak much to anyone !
I have had a good few trys with FET on a natural cycle and because my cycles are only 25 or 26 days long i never seem to make it past a week after transfer, i just dont think FET suit my cycles too well   

I will book my follow up in and get loads of questions answered and take it from there.....def not giving up yet though!

Good luck to everyone, really preying that we get to see some more BFP's

Love Lyns xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi Lyns - sending u lots of luv n hugs.  I have read that having gestone and progesterone pessaries help keep AF at bay if u tend to have AF arrive b4 your OTD.  I wish u all the best of luck


----------



## Hope71

Morning ladies, Greeniebop and BlueSky so sorry to hear your news, maybe I cab give you all some hope that this does work...
Did test this morning & got BFP  DH & I both in shock as we both didn't think it was going to work, dud not feel as stressed/anxious compared to fresh cycle of IVF, the pressure didn't feel as great, laughed a lot more during the 2WW & had a fab lady for acupuncture. We both know it's early days but just enjoying the moment.

Love to you all & hoping BFP come your way very soon. 

Xxxx


----------



## Blue sky

Lyns - what Beckboop says is true, the pessaries help keep AF at bay....

Hope71 - CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR    I bet you're over the moon. Really pleased for you and to see some good news on this thread!!!! Now you keep laughing  
I have heard acupuncture is good and am thinking of giving it a go next time round... do you have to go to a speciific ivf approved one?


----------



## Blue sky

PS hope71 - did you do natural or medicated fet??


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Congrats hope. Lovely news. How did you find your acupunturist? X


----------



## Hope71

Thanks both. It does help if you find an acupuncturist who knows about fertility issues. I went to the Zita West website and put in postcode to find nearest & feel it did help me stay calm.

Blue sky - I did a medicated FET, didn't get a choice to do a natural cycle.

Stay strong lovely ladies. 

Xxx


----------



## michelle1984

hope71 congratulations


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hope big big congratulations on your fabulous news, im soo happy when i come on here and read such great news, bet your on cloud nine and so you should be, enough every minute of it xx

Love to everyone else and hope your enjoying this lovely hot sunny saturday...., ok i was just dreaming xx

Sam xx


----------



## Blue sky

Thanks Hope71 think I'll give the acupuncture a go next time round... there's a zita west one near to me! keep smiling  


PS as a slight digression, can anyone recommend any really good fictional books?? thanks


----------



## Becki Boop

Congratulations Hope, how exciting!      xxxx

BlueSky - The Notebook, A Thousand Splendid Suns, Half a Yellow Sun are all excellent and books by Lee Child are really gripping xxx  Hope ur doin ok


----------



## Blue sky

Thanks Beckiboop for suggestions - will have a look on amazon.. I'm doing fine. Coping much better than I thought I would and planning to start again mid/end of April!

have a nice evening  ladies


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi Ladies, I have just enjoyed some runny scrambled eggs and a large glass of rose - may as well try and see the positives of a BFN!!! Just had the fright of my life. Home alone and heard an almighty bang, ran upstairs to find a very large and heavy picture had fallen off the wall taking a socket with it and nearly severing the wireless router!!! Was ready to run up with a hoover attachement to attack any intruder!

I hope you are all keeping well. DH and I have spoken to clinic and we are going to go back to Cyprus for a fresh donor cycle in August - school hols and gives me chance to recover, get in shape and have some 'me' time. Feeling a lot happier today although still have that empty feeling. Hopefully going to make enquiries about adopting a cat next weekend as ours sadly passed away last week - will be glad to see the back of Feb!!!

Take care ladies xxx

P.S. have been posting on a thread set up for BFNs and its been really helpful to rant and vent and get it all out of the system.


----------



## marmite_lover

That is fantastic news Hope - many many congratulations     

Well it was a BFN for us - I was expecting it but you still can't hoping you will get a lovely surprise when you POAS!  

Anyway, like Greeniebop I'm going to take the next couple of months to lose some weight (would like to lose 2 stone - yikes!) and then are planning to go for a fresh cycle in Cyprus.

Greeniebob - really glad you had a good experience in Cyprus.  DO you mind me asking how much it cost and what made you choose the ISIS clinic.  There seems to be quite a few out there and I really dont know how to decide which one to go to.

I hope all you other ladies are doing okay?      to those that are PUPO xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Hi marmite. We had donor egg and sperm cycle and it was 4800 euro. Drugs were approx £400. We picked Isis because it conformed to **** regs and dr mavrides had trained and worked in uk. Communication was excellent and the clinic looks exactly as it does on website. Above all we were really pleased with care and treatment. He asked all the right questions.

Let me know if you want any more info.

Good luck x


----------



## Blue sky

Marmite lover - really sorry to hear your news


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi girls

Sorry to hear your news marmite lover xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Sending lots of love and wishing you all lots of luck xx

Sam xx


----------



## Becki Boop

Marmite Lover - thinking of u, so sorry to hear ur news   xxx

GreenieBop - good luck losing ur weight, u will really notice a difference losing 2 stone    Your story made   me about the intruder 

Samuel Jackson - hope ur doin ok too?  

I am gettin anxious n more inpatient as i get closer to test date on 11th    Tryin to stay calm LOL  

Hope ur all ok? lots of luv


----------



## lyns76

Hi All, 

Hope many congratulations, fantastic new, wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.x

marmite sorry to hear its a bfn this time, stay strong and believe that your turn is just around the corner x

I started full bleed yesterday and after a little cry on the phone to hubby i didnt feel too bad.  We went out last night so i had far too much to drink and ended up being sick last night so not feeling too well tonight lol.
I will still have to test on Wed i suppose but its def a BFN so like a few of you i am back on my diet as of tomo, want to loose a stone before next treatment.  I can start again straight away hopefully as i have had no drugs etc so just need to rob a bank and decide if i can give egg share ICSI a go.

Ta TAR

Lyns xx


----------



## michelle1984

marmite so sorry to hear your news

how is everyone else

well im ok got 2 more sleeps till we find out if its worked this time             

michelle xx


----------



## lyns76

Good luck Michelle, really hope your dreams come true xxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Thanks for all your support ladies.

Will post properly later but just popped on quickly at work to say good luck to Michelle (and all the other PUPO's!)

xx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi Ladies

Lynns and Blue sky - i am so sorry to read your news   

Congrats Hope 71!

AFM snow babies coming home tomorrow   

'Lil one


----------



## michelle1984

hiya

well had blood results Ive to go back om Monday for another blood test my level was 15 (not sure what it is called that they look for) they said it could rise by Monday  tho Ive to continue on drugs till then we both pretty upset and not sure wot to make of it  (really hoping for things to be better on Monday    )         better to set our self's that its not worked this time 

Michelle xxx


----------



## Becki Boop

hi Everybody    how r u all?

Michelle - really sorry but not sure wot ur blood test means - is it not a good thing u have to go bac Monday?    

3 more sleeps for me til test day!! woop woop!  I almost got pee stick today  
lots of luv xx


----------



## Blue sky

Hi Michelle - thinking of you, don't give up, they wouldn't retest on Monday if there wasn't a ray of sunlight......

Lil'one - good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Sparklepink

Hi everyone
Feel really bad as I haven't been on here in ages,needed time out after our bfn in November!! Feeling more positive this time round and on my FET cycle hopefully this Friday it will go ahead xx


----------



## jwb

good luck


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy

Good luck sparkle pink xxx


----------

